# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Got Ink?  **DU WARNING**

## ddbjdealer

Well, I am a Tattoo virgin...  or was...  and I got my first one today...  My girlfriend is not at all in the same boat... this was her 12th.  I will try to take some better pics tomorrow when I don't need the flash.. as you can see the ones I took with the flash had a bit of a glare on them...

Well.. ON WITH THE SHOW....  :Smile: 

Mine...  fully colored on the back of my right calf...


Another shot from a different angle..


Kaye's (Not colored, just outline complete...  thinking of just coloring the cards..)  Inside right ankle...


Thanks for looking!

(Oh, P.S.....  DARN RIGHT IT HURT!!!  lol  :Surprised:  )

----------


## rabernet

Way cool! It looks so awesome! It's amazing to me how they can re-create the same image! Suck it up Ken, the pain is temporary (but what do I know, I don't have any tattoo's myself! LOL)

----------


## ddbjdealer

lol...  well, I wish the temporary portion of it would hurry up and go away... I can't sleep!!  lol

----------


## frankykeno

It's a wonderful tattoo though so hopefully worth the discomfort.  I seem to remember a friend of mine put, I think it was baby diaper rash ointment on her tattoo when it was new but please check that information out as I do not have any tatt's of my own so am just going by my memory here.



~~Jo~~

----------


## adizziedoll

Diaper rash cream is okay as long as its the jelly like stuff.... the key is to keep a thin layer of jelly like stuff (vasoline) on it so it doesnt dry out.  ALthough, Im sure you're g/f knows all this stuff already  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

That's awesome!  Sheree is gonna flip!!!

----------


## bigboyslims

use vitamin E ointment or neosporen

----------


## cassandra

I'm with you guys...just amazes me how a good tatt artist can reproduce an image...cool!

----------


## Ironhead

Cool tat you have thier.  
  Use A&D Ointment.  I got my first tat in 79 and as of yesterday received my 22nd tattoo.  All the tattooist that I have gone to cringe on using Vaseline.  Dont know why though, I never asked.
  Dont want to hijack your thread, but here is a pic of my unfinished tat.  Going back next week to get it finished.  Now I have to decide if I want the tiger orange or white.  The tribal part will be black with purple shading.

----------


## Smulkin

Awesome looking!

I have 3 (no pics atm) with plans for a fourth - unfortunately that sits beyond the flexwatt/rack upgrade, new tires for the truck and all that other troublesome fambly stuff  :Wink:

----------


## MedusasOwl

*DIES*   :Love:  That is the coolest thing ever! I especially love that you *both* got it tattooed!! That is the single greatest complement an artist could ever ask for!!!  :Love:    It looks fantastic!  And yeah, calf would hurt.  :Wink:  

I got my tat on my bicep and it didn't hurt hardly at all. It all kinda depends on where you get it and your pain tolerance. The worst part is yet to come... the itching you may not scratch! Once that finally goes away all is well awesome and gorgeous.  :Smile:   Here's mine, also designed by me, right after I got it so slightly obscured by ointment.  Same design as my avatar.





I love my tat, but I am seriously on cloud 9 over here over yours!  WOW!  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## rabernet

Wow Sheree, yours turned out super cool too!

----------


## ivylea77

Sometimes I find thinking about the next tattoo equally addicting to thinking about any next herp addition.  :Very Happy:  


I have two. The first one I had done on my lower hip. The second was done on the top of my foot.

----------


## Shelby

That is super cool!

I'd consider getting one, but I don't know if I could ever pick what kind of snake I'd want on it.  :Smile:

----------


## justcage

Awsome work!! I have 9 tats and plans on getting more :Smile:  All of mine can be covered with a tshirt and pants but I am thinking about getting a rose vine with my daughters name on it on my right forearm :Smile:

----------


## iceman25

Very nice Ken. Must have been one hec of a painful session!  :Tears:   :eek:

----------


## ddbjdealer

Yes, yes it was...  I'm not a very pain accepting person!  lol

----------


## MedusasOwl

From what I've heard... or more accurately, googled...
*Most Painful Areas:* Men - Abdomen, Spine, ChestWomen - Ankle, Spine, Ribcage  


*Least Painful Areas:*Men - Buttocks, Arm, BackWomen - Abdomen, Buttocks, Thigh, Shoulder I imagine calf falls into the slightly more painful category though!

----------


## frankykeno

Mike has two tattoo's...one on his left chest and one on his back (right shoulder blade area). He says the one on his shoulder blade was WAY more painful...didn't even notice the one on his chest hurt at all. Something about it being more painful when you are getting ink on skin where the bone structure is close underneath???

The guy that did Mike's tattoo's while he was doing AIT in Augusta, Georgia told him of having to go back and fix his wife's abdominal tattoo. Apparently one baby later it was 30+ hours on and off to make it look decent again.

I'd love to get a tattoo but I don't know...a 44 year old mom of 4 getting her first tatt? Maybe...maybe not...needles don't bother me nor the pain all that much....maybe someday.


~~Jo~~

----------


## Schlyne

As I understand it, the closer it is to bone, the more it's going to hurt.

I know a couple that got identical snake tattoo wedding "rings".

You've got a great artist there, and I like the design.

I know what I want, but I haven't searched high and low for the right tattoo artist.  Even though I want a jumping spider on my shoulder, I haven't figure out exactly how I want the jumper to look, other than I want it to look as if it's sitting on my shoulder without a lot of super fine detail (super fine detail that would be really hard to have redone as time goes bty).  Anyway, not every tattoo artist can do spiders, even if they're really good.

----------


## cassandra

I'm with you Jo (minus the human children)...I think it'd be cool to get a tatt, but I have no idea of a) what I'd want permanently affixed to my body forever and b) where!

But I really enjoy looking at other people's body art...my hair stylist has some amazing ones based on Geiger's Alien style. =)

----------


## MedusasOwl

I've always wanted a tattoo but wasn't willing to get one till I came up with a custom design that was *me*.  :Smile:   If I ever get more it'll be the same deal.  Not till the inspiration strikes.  I'm all about customization!

Def closer to the bone being an issue, the one my sister got on her lower back was very painful she said!  Also the more tense you are the more it hurts.  Best to go to your happy place and relax while the artist works.  :Wink:

----------


## jglass38

Ken, awesome tattoo!!  Amazing art work!

I have 5 and am currently thinking about what I am going to do for a half sleeve.  

And by the way, most painful place, right on the Achilles Tendon!

----------


## sweety314

> It's a wonderful tattoo though so hopefully worth the discomfort. I seem to remember a friend of mine put, I think it was baby diaper rash ointment on her tattoo when it was new but please check that information out as I do not have any tatt's of my own so am just going by my memory here.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~Jo~~


Tattoo Goo is awesome!!! Stops the itching !!!!!! YEEEES! and helps it heal faster w/o being greasy!

GORGEOUS! tiger!

----------


## sweety314

> As I understand it, the closer it is to bone, the more it's going to hurt.
> 
> I know a couple that got identical snake tattoo wedding "rings".
> 
> You've got a great artist there, and I like the design.
> 
> I know what I want, but I haven't searched high and low for the right tattoo artist. Even though I want a jumping spider on my shoulder, I haven't figure out exactly how I want the jumper to look, other than I want it to look as if it's sitting on my shoulder without a lot of super fine detail (super fine detail that would be really hard to have redone as time goes bty). Anyway, not every tattoo artist can do spiders, even if they're really good.


Everyone is different, but the closer the lines are (detailing) the more it will hurt, too.

I always thought my rose would hurt worse being on my chest, but my dragon/crystal ball on my rt. thigh hurt a *%*%&%&%&%*%( WORSE! Oh, and Ladies....Aunt Maudie's visit will make it worse.

----------


## recycling goddess

my hubby and i have a few each. starting with his... 

this is his wizard. i was fortunate enough to be allowed to put the writing on it... and nigel (our artist) tattooed over my writing.... so that was cool and very intimate for my hubby and i. 

 

this is the goddess to his wizard. an anniversary celebration for us. both are 1/2 sleeves on our right arms. mine is still a work in progress... we've been working on it since august... one session per month... my next appt is tues.

 

this is my dragon on my left calf

 

this is my hubby's -notyetfinished- dragon on his neck

 

i also have another on my right calf 

 

there's a reason i consider myself an addiction addict... cause i get hooked on stuff and then go for it big time LOL - fortunately i don't do drugs, drinking or anything illegal...  :Wink:  i put that energy into critters and tats LOL

----------


## recycling goddess

and jo... i'm 42! with 3 human kids!

----------


## Lucifers_Mommy

I got a couple  :Smile: 


the smaller one was my first one and the one on the back of my neck i got a year ago

----------


## gmmuscle91

> Cool tat you have thier. 
> Use A&D Ointment. I got my first tat in 79 and as of yesterday received my 22nd tattoo. All the tattooist that I have gone to cringe on using Vaseline. Dont know why though, I never asked.
> Dont want to hijack your thread, but here is a pic of my unfinished tat. Going back next week to get it finished. Now I have to decide if I want the tiger orange or white. The tribal part will be black with purple shading.


i say make the tiger orange, i think the purple and orange are crazy when put together. but it is your tattoo!

----------


## daniel1983

> i say make the tiger orange, i think the purple and orange are crazy when put together. but it is your tattoo!


Purple and orange tiger......ha ha....school colors and mascot of Louisiana State University.

----------


## Ironhead

> i say make the tiger orange, i think the purple and orange are crazy when put together. but it is your tattoo!


The tribal part around the Tiger is what is going to be black with purple shading.  The tiger was either white or orange.  Im going with the orange.

----------


## SatanicIntention

I got my only one a few months ago. It's of a hand-drawn japanese style rat with the Kanji symbol for Love above it. 



It didn't hurt except when on the bones of my toe. Other than that it kind of tickled and was slightly uncomfortable. I eventually want to get Amani whole body detailed around my shoulders and upper back. I think it would look pretty neat  :Smile:

----------


## frankykeno

Hmmm maybe when Mike's ready for his next tattoo I might just consider a nice discrete one.  Can't be worse than giving birth can it LOL.  Wonder what the kids would think....either "wow our mom is really cool" or "OMG muuuuuther! what were you thinking!"  :ROFL:  



~~Jo~~

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

I got both of mine on my butt. Both my design. 1 is a Galic Style Dragon with it's wings folded down and on the other cheek is 2 Galic style dragons mirrored with there tails intertwined with Ruineic writing saying 
Jessica + Linzy
     Cordoa

LOL Her and I broke up about 2 months after we both had the tatt done... O well  :Razz: 

I want another one but I dont know what yet... i will have to look through some of my old flash sheets I did and pick one.

----------


## rabernet

Whoa! Talk about an old post! Still cool tatts, Ken!!!!!!

----------


## Emilio

The tat is great man your representing what you love.Tatoo's rock I have 3 , next thing you know we'll have a tatoo thread.

----------


## jglass38

Nice job resurrecting this post!  Love the tats!

----------


## Lioness

niice!! i love tattoos.. im definitely an addict ( 5 and counting..). im putting together a HUUUGE piece for my back with two snakes intertwined (sp?).. 
btw..just wondering.. why an Ace and Jack?

----------


## mr~python

ace and a jack makes black jack :Wink:

----------


## krackerJack

this is my third tattoo and my favorite its on my right calf

----------


## SarahMB

Tats certainly are addictive   :Smile: 
I'm constantly on the lookout for the inspiration for my next one.
Here are the two I have:
One on the lower back


And one on the right shoulder....husband has matching dragon, done on our 5th anniversary in Corpus Christie

----------


## Wild Bill

Nice tats Sarah!!! I think you cropped the one on your lower back too much, I can't see the very bottom of it. C'mon let me see!!!   :Long tongue:

----------


## SarahMB

Haha, thanks! I adore my tats. I guess it may help that I rarely see them, but once in a while I catch a glance of them in a mirror and love seeing them.

And yes, I worked *very* hard to make the first one family friendly...the original covers a lot more territory   :Wink:

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> And yes, I worked *very* hard to make the first one family friendly...the original covers a lot more territory


That's a DAGGER!  :Razz: 

ROCK ON Sarah!  :Very Happy:  

(if you ever feel like sharing, there's always PM's  :Wink:  )

-adam

----------


## Wild Bill

> Haha, thanks! I adore my tats. I guess it may help that I rarely see them, but once in a while I catch a glance of them in a mirror and love seeing them.
> 
> And yes, I worked *very* hard to make the first one family friendly...the original covers a lot more territory


 :Sweeet: 

Feel free to pm me the uncropped version.   :Devilish:

----------


## Wild Bill

> That's a DAGGER! 
> 
> ROCK ON Sarah!  
> 
> (if you ever feel like sharing, there's always PM's  )
> 
> -adam



HAHAHAHAH   beat me to it!!!!  LOL!!!!

----------


## SarahMB

Maybe one of these days, gentlemen    :Wink:

----------


## Wild Bill

> Maybe one of these days, gentlemen


I think you should send it out to anyone born in 1971.  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

my hubby and i got tattoos for our 7th wedding anniversary... although they weren't done on the anniversary... it's what we had in mind when we got them done... here they are again (i know i know you've seen them before)

my photo is from the night when the work was completed so it looks different now of course... and the photo of my hubby's still looks the same  :Smile:

----------


## SarahMB

> I think you should send it out to anyone born in 1971.


71 was an excellent year, so that's a very good plan!

----------


## Lioness

> ace and a jack makes black jack


 :Ohmygod: 
i so knew that..

----------


## jakepatch

I'm always willing to add to a tattoo thread, I don't even know how many I have, but here's a few pics, of course I'm still a work in progress:








I also have my back and chest done, but kind of hard to take pics of those myself.

----------


## recycling goddess

are you planning on having your entire body done? all the spaces filled in... or are you going for more of the (as i call it) doodled look?

(always love to talk about ink)
aleesha

----------


## jakepatch

I plan to be covered waist to neck, just haven't had the time to get it all done.

----------


## recycling goddess

hey i hear ya... and the cash as well! 

i'm thinking about finishing my right arm... i have the lower half sleeve... so i'm thinking about doing the upper as well... not sure what i want to do at this point though.

----------


## JimiSnakes

Here's mine. It's a work in progress that will eventually wrap all my kids astro signs into it and go over both shoulders. I have a lady designing it now and it's goint to be added to in September (after the summer--no fading). The horns are going to be raised to the top of the head to get rid of that heart look too. I am eventually going to get the nose of the taurean sign pierced too.

----------


## JLC

More awesome tats, folks!  You guys are amazing AND crazy!  :Wink:  


I moved this from the BP forum into the "Cafe" for continued discussion.  Quite surprised that it lasted as long as it did without getting moved! Kudos to Aleesha for catching it!

----------


## cassandra

> 


*wolf whistle!*

----------


## JimiSnakes

> *wolf whistle!*


  :Embarassed:   :Wink:   :Devilish:

----------


## recycling goddess

you took the whistle right out of my mouth cass!

----------


## JimiSnakes

Rock On!!!

----------


## MedusasOwl

Man, now I want another tattoo.  You guys are the worst financial influence, I swear!  More snakes, more supplies, more tattoos...  Enablers!  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

ahhhh i'm so glad it's workin'!!!  :Wuv:

----------


## JimiSnakes

Nothing like bunches of holes being punched into your skin in rapid succession to heat the blood up.

----------


## recycling goddess

ohhhhhh yaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## SarahMB

*shiver*

----------


## rabernet

> *wolf whistle!*


What she said!  :Wink:  (I know, I'm slow on the draw!!!) LOL Who knows what's really hiding behind these screen names! LOL

----------


## sweety314

> Here's mine. It's a work in progress that will eventually wrap all my kids astro signs into it and go over both shoulders. I have a lady designing it now and it's goint to be added to in September (after the summer--no fading). The horns are going to be raised to the top of the head to get rid of that heart look too. I am eventually going to get the nose of the taurean sign pierced too.


 
DARN Jim. I think the heart look is cool!  :Blow kiss:  Even tho it's not completed to your satisfaction, I think what you've got there is a nice design!  :Cool:  

RuLyn

----------


## sweety314

OH, and BTW....Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum!  :Razz:   :Long tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## JimiSnakes

Thanks for all the "heart" warming compliments. You just made my already HUGE ego go beyond the city limits here...lol. Thanks again!

----------


## Chanarita

I just got this one yesterday on my right inner forearm..It didn't hurt NEARLY as much as my back!



Sorry for the blurry pic..stupid camera phones :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Altogether, its about 4 inches long..my mother was so proud :Razz:

----------


## ddbjdealer

Wow, this thread is still alive 'eh?  Sweet!

Ya'all got some JUNKY tattoos there!   :Smile: 

...and yes, mine's a spider coiled around an Ace and a Jack of spades, Lioness.   :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Thought this would be an interesting thread to get going. soon as i figure out how to photograph myself or some unsuspecting fool comes around, I'll add a couple.

----------


## cassandra

There's a couple of older threads on tatoos that include a couple of reptile ones...

Liiiike this one! http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ighlight=tatoo

----------


## ECLARK

Lizard on hand.  :Salute:

----------


## ECLARK

Pastel Jungle Ball Python on forearm. :Cool:

----------


## jglass38

That is an awesome BP tat!  I have been waiting for the right design to come along for my first reptile inspired tattoo..

----------


## chefjeff

medusa with auto my cornsnake http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...9/100_0007.JPG

----------


## ECLARK

Mods. please attach this to the thread that is already going, did not know about it. thanks  ED :Smile:

----------


## tigerlily

> Mods. please attach this to the thread that is already going, did not know about it. thanks  ED


Ask and it shall be done.   :Wink:   :Tip of the Hat:

----------


## Rhapsody

Well, I thought I'd share my three tattoos (none of them picked off a wall, all designed by me   :Smile:  ) lol All done within the last three weeks:


Outside of the right thigh (card is in there for size comparison lol)



front of the left thigh:



inside of my left wrist:

----------


## recycling goddess

i loooooove your crestie!!!!!

so tell me... what's the story behind the first one? (i love hearing background info)

----------


## Rhapsody

> i loooooove your crestie!!!!!
> 
> so tell me... what's the story behind the first one? (i love hearing background info)


my bf had just broken up with me (about three weeks ago). my parents left town the day before, so I was all alone, and depressed and whatnot. A friend who's very close to my heart (but i dont get to see him often) came over to make me feel better. And he's one of those people who is just so full of life, and love, and stories, and laughter.  :Smile:   I just got to thinking about my own life, and that I shouldnt be sad about my ex. Basically the roses represent the life and death of everything (passion, emotions, mortality, etc). and i got it to remind myself that life always goes on, and it will always blossom into something beautiful, no matter how often my passion/emotions may wither.

sorry for the long story haha

----------


## Spaniard

OOOo a tattoo thread.

Like snakes tattoos are addicting I guess.

This is one of my five.  I had an obsession with dragons my entire life. Outside left leg. Couldn't figure out how to rotate image sorry  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

ah, that story makes the tat even nicer!

thanks for sharing  :Wink:  (and thanks for being wordy... cause i wanted to know!)

----------


## daaangconcepts

here's my new peice, I got it done 3 weeks ago, I hoping to get it finished this weekend!!!

----------


## Rhapsody

> ah, that story makes the tat even nicer!
> 
> thanks for sharing  (and thanks for being wordy... cause i wanted to know!)


lol i get wordy sometimes  :Razz:

----------


## Spaniard

Very nice, show us when the colors are all filled in. Gonna look pretty.

----------


## recycling goddess

what colours are you going to use? my tat on my leg has some gorgeous bright greens in the leaves and i loooove it. but i also love the red in the wings of my goddess on my arm...

i think red and green are my favorite colours in my tats so far.

----------


## Rhapsody

> here's my new peice, I got it done 3 weeks ago, I hoping to get it finished this weekend!!!


 
it looks gorgeous! can't wait to see it when it's finished  :Very Happy:

----------


## daaangconcepts

actually I orginially wanted black & grey. But I have been thinking about adding a little color like the color in this tattoo..

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...mepb324989.jpg

----------


## recycling goddess

that's gorgeous. 

the copyright on the bottom says not to republish... or is this your image?

----------


## Tybalt

> here's my new peice, I got it done 3 weeks ago, I hoping to get it finished this weekend!!!


 
Lotuses and Cherry Blossoms my favorite. I love oriental tatts. I am too shy to show mine though.......................... :Razz:

----------


## daaangconcepts

oppps...no that is not my image... I just posted it for color reference...

----------


## Spaniard

Thats some nice work he's got there.  Really like that one. Whether you go color or black and grey its gonna be gorgeous.

----------


## daaangconcepts

> Thats some nice work he's got there. Really like that one. Whether you go color or black and grey its gonna be gorgeous.


 
thanks...I can't wait to finish it...

----------


## Wild Bill

> here's my new peice, I got it done 3 weeks ago, I hoping to get it finished this weekend!!!




 :Long tongue:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## wetceal

Awesome tattoos everyone!  I love checking out other people's tats - keep 'em coming!  Here are a couple of mine...

This is Raphael on my left arm.  I have Leonardo on my right arm but no photos of him (I'll have to snap a couple of pics).  This is an old photo of when he was first done...


Here's an unfinished one on my back - Optimus Prime.  I need to get it finished but it hurts a little bit more than the ones on my arm so I'm kind of dragging it out LOL.


Celia

----------


## Critter

Ah, Ink threads.. I'll add too..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/korneliuz/sets/1628004/

That shows most of my desert arm. I still have to get some decent shots of my rainforest arm...

----------


## daaangconcepts

> Ah, Ink threads.. I'll add too..
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/korneliuz/sets/1628004/
> 
> That shows most of my desert arm. I still have to get some decent shots of my rainforest arm...


 
WOW...I love it...!!!

----------


## CTReptileRescue

I thought I'd throw a few of ours in the mix:
One of Winslow's, it displays the tree of life (so to speak)
 
Yes that is a bearded dragon on the trunk of the tree:
 
As some of you know Katie is the name of Griffin's (our son) biological mom. The bearded dragon is "Tiny" the premature dragon that Winslow and Katie raised with heartwrenching hours and days and months. Tiny died within his first 2 years of life (We were surprised to see him live that long). When Katie was in the fatal car accident Winslow went out the day she passed and had Tiny and her name put on his upper arm. Then last year he had the Tree done. It needs a bit of black work redone. But it is my favorite tattoo out of his 7.
Now here's mine (nothing major just yet):
The dragonfly on my chest (using the Native American signature for warrior)
 
This frog was done last October for our wedding anniversary it is on my right upper arm (pictures just sideways):
 
And the matching lizard on my left arm was also done last October for my Birthday:
 
I hope you like them. If I get around to more photo ops I'll take our other ones and post them too (maybe some shots of Winslow's 14 piercings too  :Wink:   .
Sincerely,
Rusty

----------


## tigerlily

Rusty I just love your frog and lizard!   :Surprised:   BEAUTIFUL!!   :Love:   Winslow's are nice too, and such a lovely way to remember those that touch your lives.   :Sweeet:

----------


## CTReptileRescue

> Rusty I just love your frog and lizard!    BEAUTIFUL!!    Winslow's are nice too, and such a lovely way to remember those that touch your lives.


Thanks, 
The next one for me is in the works. All I'll say is turtle back piece. Winslow will be having his full leg done with a tree and carpet python combo. That will be a while (financial reasons).
Thanks
Rusty

----------


## recycling goddess

ink is sooooooo addictive!

----------


## daaangconcepts

Got some more work done....still not finished..I won't lie, I couldn't take anymore....hahaha

----------


## python kid

How long did that take?

----------


## SarahMB

Nice tats, everyone! And I agree, ink is *so* addictive. I absolutely love seeing new posts in this thread, so many people have such great body art. 

daaangconcepts (I'm sorry, I don't know your name   :Sad: ), your arm is shaping up very nicely! It's going to be so gorgeous when it's done! Please do keep us all updated with the progress of it   :Blow kiss:

----------


## daaangconcepts

> How long did that take?


like 2 hours today, and like a 1 or 1 and 1/2 for the outline...

----------


## daaangconcepts

> daaangconcepts (I'm sorry, I don't know your name ), your arm is shaping up very nicely! It's going to be so gorgeous when it's done! Please do keep us all updated with the progress of it


thanks...I'll probably get it finished in like 3 or 4 weeks...I have the back part left to do...and I am NOT looking forward to it...

oh yeah....and my name is Susan... :Smile:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## daaangconcepts

here's a pic of my hubbys...he got it done today too..Its also not finished...It is a cover up of some old skull/joker thingie...

----------


## SarahMB

Hi, Susan!   :Smile: 

You do have some tender areas to do, it won't be pleasant. But the results will be very worth it, I'm looking forward to seeing the progress!

----------


## cueball

daaang Daaang  :Surprised:

----------


## daaangconcepts

ahhh...I already posted my new pic...

----------


## Emilio

> daaang Daaang


 Daaaang is right!!!!!! :Surprised:  :eek:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lillyorchid

WOW!
Some of those tats are outstanding!

I'm inkless right now but I've been thinking about getting a small snake tat in the furture. Just not sure what I'd like it to look like yet, or where to get it done at.

----------


## Rhapsody

*It's the addiction that never ends:*




I got this tattoo on my right ring finger today. I love animals, and I dont care who knows it  :Razz:  

my other tattoos:

----------


## jbo901

I have them too! I dont have any pics, but I have a Gecko on my right hand, a water symbol, twin bettas (Picses symbol) and a turtle up my right arm, with water running through, the Batman & Riddler symbols on my left calf, a dragon sitting on a mushroom on my right leg, a tribal on my upper back, a tribal on my right upper arm , and a heart with a hammer on a cracked background that says "Break this one" on my right shoulder.

I have plans to get more in the future.
 :Pink Elephant:

----------


## jbo901

and a gragon on my foot, too!

----------


## TheAudOne

Here are 2 of mine, the bondage fairy is 4 years old and the chinese letters are 3. 
 Both are my own design, although I did get the idea for the fairy from a comic. Although she evolved into my own.

----------


## CTReptileRescue

I'm lovin that fairy, nice work
Rusty

----------


## joepythons

Wow you folks have some sweet tats  :Cool:  .I have just one on my right arm and its a heart with a sword thru it with a exgirlfreinds name in it  :Embarassed:  .I will see if i can take a pic of it to post as long as my wife never sees it on here i will continue to live :Razz:  .She wants to carve it out with a knife like you would a pumkin face :eek: :eek: :eek: .

----------


## JimiSnakes

> Wow you folks have some sweet tats  .I have just one on my right arm and its a heart with a sword thru it with a exgirlfreinds name in it  .I will see if i can take a pic of it to post as long as my wife never sees it on here i will continue to live .She wants to carve it out with a knife like you would a pumkin face :eek: :eek: :eek: .


Man I am sooo glad I never did that! Almost did a few times too. Bad mojo.

----------


## joepythons

> Man I am sooo glad I never did that! Almost did a few times too. Bad mojo.


O yea  :Razz:  .When your young and dumb and in love you do some things that are totaly life threatning down the road lol :Razz:  .

----------


## TheAudOne

I'm telling ya, right when you get your partners name inked into your skin...the curse has started and its only a matter of time for you split up. 


I dont blame your wife for wanting to carve it out... :Surprised:  

And I personally think that outlines and black ink hurt more, something about those 11 needless hurts a little bit more then the 7 or so.

----------


## daaangconcepts

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

...............

----------


## TheAudOne

oh man:eek:

----------


## daaangconcepts

> I'm telling ya, right when you get your partners name inked into your skin...the curse has started and its only a matter of time for you split up. 
> 
> 
> I dont blame your wife for wanting to carve it out... 
> 
> And I personally think that outlines and black ink hurt more, something about those 11 needless hurts a little bit more then the 7 or so.


I actually find the shading to hurt more then the outline!

----------


## recycling goddess

> Wow you folks have some sweet tats  .I have just one on my right arm and its a heart with a sword thru it with a exgirlfreinds name in it  .I will see if i can take a pic of it to post as long as my wife never sees it on here i will continue to live .She wants to carve it out with a knife like you would a pumkin face :eek: :eek: :eek: .



why not just get the name coloured over? it'll cost next to nothin' and please your wife to no end!

----------


## joepythons

> I'm telling ya, right when you get your partners name inked into your skin...the curse has started and its only a matter of time for you split up. 
> 
> 
> I dont blame your wife for wanting to carve it out... 
> 
> And I personally think that outlines and black ink hurt more, something about those 11 needless hurts a little bit more then the 7 or so.


Gee where is the love  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  .My wife is setting right here and she started laughing when i read her your response:eek:  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

personally i like the feeling of the outline... cutting the skin (although i'm not into cutting otherwise) but the shading or colouring in... well sometimes it's just relaxing and other times it's annoying LOL depends on how long i've been sitting there.

----------


## joepythons

> why not just get the name coloured over? it'll cost next to nothin' and please your wife to no end!


To tell you the truth i am a sissy when it comes to those needles :Razz:  .When i had the tat done i started getting a litte wezzy as the sound of the needle thing reminded me of the dentists drill  :Bolt:   :Bolt:  .I just keep it covered with my shirt and i continue to live till the next day :Razz:   :Cool:

----------


## TheAudOne

I to am in love with the feeling and the only way I can tell other non-inked people is that it feels like a razor blade edge. They run for the hills after that. The one's that I have took 3 and 4.5 hours each, both times I fell asleep in the chair. 

In a sick way though it does feel good, maybe its because I was a cutter for so long.

And joepythons you can tell your wife I'll fly in on the next plane and hold you down while she does it.  :Sweeet:  

But I also think it would be nice for you to cover it with her name.

----------


## daaangconcepts

Here's one more....




This one hurt the worst!!

----------


## recycling goddess

you probably forgot to eat before you got work done. it's sooo important to have your blood sugars up before you get tattooed. 

my tattoos took a little longer than yours. one is 5+ hours and the other is over 12 - of course not in one sitting for the 12 hour one.

----------


## joepythons

> I to am in love with the feeling and the only way I can tell other non-inked people is that it feels like a razor blade edge. They run for the hills after that. The one's that I have took 3 and 4.5 hours each, both times I fell asleep in the chair. 
> 
> In a sick way though it does feel good, maybe its because I was a cutter for so long.
> 
> And joepythons you can tell your wife I'll fly in on the next plane and hold you down while she does it.  
> 
> But I also think it would be nice for you to cover it with her name.


Ahhh they stopped the incoming planes here  :Neener:   :Neener:   :Neener:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## TheAudOne

ah damn. Well I like to drive and I've never been up that way. See ya in a few hours.  :Psychotic:

----------


## joepythons

> ah damn. Well I like to drive and I've never been up that way. See ya in a few hours.


Well i have my killer guard dogs so ya might want to think twice lol.Here is a pic of them(please notice there killer looks ) :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:  .

----------


## TheAudOne

I think I'll take my chances with the one sticking her tongue out. I will bring my Chihuahua and Grayhound to protect me, I think my teacup can handle your silly looking dogs.  :Razz:

----------


## Aza

hmm i guess i'll add to this long, long, awesome post gallery...


heart with the symbol for chaos  2 hrs


rose grey shaded.   hurt. 4 hrs


skull. reminder of mortality.  3 hrs.

well there y'all go, love the needle.

----------


## Aza

oh yeah...and for a good laugh..i'd love to cheer everyone up with how stupid i was when i was 15...first tattoos..





they're...on my thighs. lol. 

ahh kids these days....

----------


## TheAudOne

the rose is great!!  :Yes:  I want to get a piece going down my side, although I'm not as lean as you so I dont believe it will look that great.

Yeah my first tattoo is lame....the same guy did my fairy but for some reason the first one sucks. 

Its a simple leo symbol, but it has these jail house stars around it, reminds me of a self done prison tat. Although I have watched a million prison docu.'s and am sad that their's are better than mine.  :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Although I have watched a million prison docu.'s and am sad that their's are better than mine.


 :ROFL:

----------


## TheAudOne

Hey, everyone has a horrible tattoo...atleast I tell myself that to make me feel better. :Embarassed:

----------


## recycling goddess

i hope you know i wasn't making fun of you... just laughing at how you put that. it's priceless!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mousch

I don't have it yet but I plan to get this little fox on my foot or calf:



The Little Prince has always been a favourite book of mine, and the Fox's lesson is very important. His first lesson is that to become tame is a risk, and it may make you sad, but even then the rest of the world is changed because you have become Tamed by another person (When I look to the stars, I know that in them there is a rose, and she is mine and mine alone, and so all the stars smell of roses). His second lesson is that That which is Essential is Invisible to the eyes, and it is only with the Heart that one can see clearly. All too often I think like a grownup, and stop seeing with my heart. I want the fox on my foot to take me where my heart will lead. 

If only I could take my foot to the tattoo artist... but I need a wallet to lead!

My friend has a happy sparrow and sad sparrow, one on either inner ankle. They're beautiful!

----------


## TheAudOne

oh I know I was just yanking your chain.....sittting and waiting for you to get a really bad tattoo...... :Picknose:

----------


## recycling goddess

i already have one LOL at least... i'm not loving it like i'd hoped.  :Sad:

----------


## TheAudOne

*evil laugh*

Yeah for a long time after getting mine, I actually hated them. I'm pretty anal about things, so I nit picked them to death and found a 101 things wrong. 

Some times I still sway on loving them and hating them.

----------


## jglass38

I love the feeling of tattoos.  The most pain was the one  I got on my Achilles.  Pretty bad but still not that bad...

----------


## Rhapsody

> I don't have it yet but I plan to get this little fox on my foot or calf:
> 
> 
> 
> The Little Prince has always been a favourite book of mine, and the Fox's lesson is very important. His first lesson is that to become tame is a risk, and it may make you sad, but even then the rest of the world is changed because you have become Tamed by another person (When I look to the stars, I know that in them there is a rose, and she is mine and mine alone, and so all the stars smell of roses). His second lesson is that That which is Essential is Invisible to the eyes, and it is only with the Heart that one can see clearly. All too often I think like a grownup, and stop seeing with my heart. I want the fox on my foot to take me where my heart will lead. 
> 
> If only I could take my foot to the tattoo artist... but I need a wallet to lead!
> 
> My friend has a happy sparrow and sad sparrow, one on either inner ankle. They're beautiful!


i love that idea  :Smile:

----------


## Rhapsody

K, I felt like posting this pic in here cause you can see my tattoo, even if it's overshadowed by sheila lol




its the heart and paw one again  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

my girlfriend got one on her finger as a memorial for her grandson who died... but the black ink spread beneath the surface of her skin and now her finger looks severely bruised all the time. 

makes me not want one on my hand

----------


## Rhapsody

> my girlfriend got one on her finger as a memorial for her grandson who died... but the black ink spread beneath the surface of her skin and now her finger looks severely bruised all the time. 
> 
> makes me not want one on my hand


dont tell me that! I can dream it'll stay this way forever  :Razz:   :Very Happy:  

how long was it before the ink spread? i figure i've got at least a few years

----------


## recycling goddess

the same day it was tattooed! 

it was done almost a year ago and it's still just as black  :Sad:

----------


## Rhapsody

> the same day it was tattooed! 
> 
> it was done almost a year ago and it's still just as black


 
well i'm off to a good start since its been four days with it now  :Razz:   finger/hand/toe tattoos dont really hold up well i've heard, but i still love mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## Memnoch03

i'll share some of my favourites....  i apologize in advance for the terrible quality, i used a webcam.  these are pretty old photos as well, and my blacks have all been touched up  in the last 6 months or so and are very bold still, just look faded here.




F-holes (one on each side)







girl breaking a guy's face.  :Smile:   on my right side. the bottom 1/6th or so of this one, right below my rib cage, was probably the most painful i've dealt with.  for me it was even worse than my foot.





some reverse lettering on my chest (so it's readable in a mirror for me.  kind of my morning reminder of a very lifechanging day of my life.)




maybe i'll post some others later.  left full sleeve is almost finished, my right one i'm trying to figure out how to incorporate what's already there with the rest of a full sleeve.  also kind of at a wall trying to decide if i'm going to introduce colour or keep with the grey and black.

----------


## ECLARK

Heres a pastel ball python on my arm. cant wait to get another.   :Smile:

----------


## TheAudOne

[QUOTE=Memnoch03]


 QUOTE]

Do you mind sharing what happend on this day? And, are these scars from self injuring?

----------


## Memnoch03

It's kind of a personal thing I don't really like to speak about... and those scars are from a blade wielded by somone other than myself.  Sorry for being vague  :Razz:

----------


## Schlyne

> It's kind of a personal thing I don't really like to speak about... and those scars are from a blade wielded by somone other than myself.  Sorry for being vague


Just as long as you're not running around trying to find a guy who killed your wife and tattoing important facts on your body readable in a mirror  :Razz: 

(ever see memnto?)

----------


## TheAudOne

Thats more then fine, although a blade wielded by somone other than myself is alot more interesting then self injury I can tell ya that. 

Well even if I dont know the meaning I think it's really awesome...my chinese letters (pictures some where on this thread) say "Forever in my heart Grandfather" he passed away tragically in 2002 from suicide. Everyones question is "Why chinese...was he chinese?" uh no, that spelled out in english would of taken up half my body lol.

----------


## TheAudOne

> Just as long as you're not running around trying to find a guy who killed your wife and tattoing important facts on your body readable in a mirror 
> 
> (ever see memnto?)


I freakin love that movie!!!!!!!

----------


## Memnoch03

> Just as long as you're not running around trying to find a guy who killed your wife and tattoing important facts on your body readable in a mirror 
> 
> (ever see memnto?)



lol, don't worry.  john g. didn't murder my wife.  :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh i love that movie as well... i lovvvvvved it!!!

----------


## MedusasOwl

I hope this isn't terribly off topic, but has anybody had any experience with henna or indigo temp tattoos?  Especially indigo in my case, lol.

I'm not big on the idea of trying to actually tattoo my right hand/wrist as I have a lot of pain problems in that area as is but I'd love to cover up some of the scarring and basically balance out my right hand which is beringed and bewatched.  I'm especially interested in painting with indigo on myself and I've heard that if you go over it enough times it can be perminant eventually even though the initial dyes only last like.. 5 days.  

Here's the stuff I'm looking at.  It would be cool to do my feet that way too..  :Very Happy: 

http://www.mehandi.com/shop/ancientbluekit/

----------


## Schlyne

I've had both done.  As for the henna, the best stuff is somebody who makes their own mix.  The lemon juice mix on the henna to keep it moist longer will help keep the stain.  Stay away from the so called "black" henna as well, it's not really henna and will scar etc.  

I'm asian, so my skin takes ink/henna very well.  The more you wash/exofoilate a henna/ink design, the faster it will wear away.  Also, different areas of the body take henna better, especially the palms of the hands and the soles of the feat. It's also better not to peel off the henna, but to let it wear off.  Also, you can glitter it when it's still wet and it'll look really neat.

This is a piece I had done last year.  This is about a week after it was originally done and I was camping at the time.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...nk/Myhenna.jpg

Btw, espeically if it's early in the summer, if you get a sunburn or tan around your design, you will have the design in reverse on your skin for a while.

The artist who does my henna told me she had done a dragon on her son's back...and he sunburned.  He had a gorgeous white dragon on his back for the rest of the summer after the henna faded.

Henna is also really good for your skin if you have eczema.

----------


## TheAudOne

Thats an awesome henna Spider!!!! I got a crappy one on my back when we were on vacation...I'll have to dig up my picture of it.

----------


## MontyNSpike

Here are my tats. The first one is of my car, which I drew and had it done by an amatuer who only charged me 20 bucks for needles and ink. The second one on my other arm is the German Imperial Eagle perched atop a VW symbol. Yes, I love Volkswagens as well as reptiles  :Smile: . Both were done by the same person. I did not get the right ointment and the tattoo faded and looked bad. I got the bug redone by a professional shop and it looks 150% better. It took about 3 hours and didn't cost a dime because I had done some computer work for the owner and that is how I was repaid. It would have come out to about 300 bucks. Still gotta save up some money to get the other one redone. 

Enjoy!

Before:


After:


Other arm:

----------


## TheAudOne

I to want a VW tattoo.....I never thought I would meet someone who loved them enough to ink them into there body lol. Do you still have yours? What year?

----------


## recycling goddess

i love the before and after... very very nice! how long have the flames been on  your arm? did it summer well?

----------


## MontyNSpike

The flames were added when I had it redone. I just lotioned it every day and it was fine. It usually stays covered up under my sleeves so it doesn't get much exposure to the sun.


And yes, I still do have my bug, she's a 1965 and I got her back in '99. Gone thru slight changes in those years, but still pretty much looks the same as the day I got her. This is from a car show a few months ago...

----------


## TheAudOne

oh god she's so cute!!!! I swear to you I know every VW in our city. There so awesome, good for you for still having her. I also see a little pink girl behind her....drools.

----------


## MontyNSpike

My friend here used to live in Florida and went to all the VW shows there. Btw, that "pink" bug behind mine is actually Salmon coloured, but it gets mistaken for a pink a lot.  :Wink:  Now lets see some more ink!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## TheAudOne

OMG she's so cute...

----------


## MedusasOwl

I love the henna spider!!  Indigo is different from black henna, yes?  It's the indigo that slays me the most, but I have a slight blue bias.  :Wink: 

I'd love to get some henna stuff done one of these days, although I've just been inspired to get my second perminent tattoo so we'll see!  I'm still in the process of designing it, but it'll probably be a wrist design (owie!) Not right on the bone though, a bit further from the hand. I love designing my own tats, although my first one could use some touching up as it is but one thing at a time!

I love this thread, so many lovely tats!

----------


## MedusasOwl

Here's the tat I designed for myself, I hope to get on my wrist this year.  Although at the size I'm thinking it'll be hard to tell the oroboros is a blue beauty, but hey... I'll know.   :Wink:

----------


## cassandra

Neat Sheree! What do the symbols in the center mean?

----------


## MedusasOwl

Thank you!  That's the sacred "Aum" or "Om", the divine in all things as a sound or vibration.   :Aww: 

I felt inspired while studying up on Hinduism (such a gorgeous religion) and making the connection between Om and String Theory (also called "M" Theory), which is the idea that everything at it's most basic level is made up of vibrating strings which will hopefully unify the theories of Relativity and Quantum Physics.  I think it's a beautiful theory, which suggests that the universe is like a great elaborate symphony.  It seems Hinduism was on to this long before the scientific community was!  It's spirituality and science together, which is a beautiful concept that means a lot to me. I'm very excited about getting it inked where I can always see it.  :Smile:

----------


## tropheusfreak

Here is my wolf on my right bicep area

my viking woman on my left bicep area

my viking guy on my left forearm

Jodi's on her lower back

Jodi's ankle to cover up a small cross

her other ankle has a band around it with thorns and roses. Pretty cool.

David

----------


## MedusasOwl

That partially rainbow tribal...! :eek:   :Sweeet:

----------


## recycling goddess

well, it's been almost a year since i got Her finished - and She faded over the summer, which we wanted... but i'm still not thrilled with Her. i'm not sure how to make Her better though... any suggestions?

for those who don't know... She's on my right lower arm. the three pics are showing Her cause Her wings don't show up in the front on pic.

----------


## recycling goddess

well... after almost a year of allowing my tattoo to fade and 'become' whatever it was to become (as seen above in my previous post)... i went in today to get more work done on Her. 

we added white... just white and nigel (tattoo artist) was so pleased with how well She took the white...

i was finding that She was just blending into the darkness with her wings... She didn't really stand out... well She stands out now!

so... here's a pic of my tat. hopefully we are finally done  :Smile:

----------


## sweety314

definitely better w/the white highlighting added!

----------


## recycling goddess

i agree. i'm soooo pleased with the white  :Smile:  now She stands out instead of fading into Her wings!

----------


## Laooda

SUPER NICE!!!!   :Sunny:

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome tat Goddess! I can't believe I never posted mine; here they are.
First is my fire elemental cougar, on my right ankle. OUCH, this one hurt. Got it in 2001 from my sweetie Marky, after we moved into our first apartment.  :Smile:  (sat right on our couch to get it!) I designed it.

 

And this one has a story. On my left arm.. Mark did this one on me before we got together really. I was NOT trying to just get a tattoo merely to hook up with him, but we met because my ex wanted me to learn tattooing from Mark, and I was interested until I found out how different it is from painting and drawing.. I never did become a tattoo artist, but I sure am now in love with one!  :Very Happy: 
I designed it as my take on the Capricorn symbol; with an eye for wisdom, tears for remembering the past pains and trials, but the eye being opened wide to look forward to the future.

I eventually want all four elements, one on each of my limbs; still thinking up ideas for Water and Air. I definately want Earth to be horse-related; it is, after all, "my" element..  :Smile:  Unless I get a flying horse for Air.. but then what will I use for Earth.. see why I haven't made progress?  :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

> Here are my tats. The first one is of my car, which I drew and had it done by an amatuer who only charged me 20 bucks for needles and ink. The second one on my other arm is the German Imperial Eagle perched atop a VW symbol. Yes, I love Volkswagens as well as reptiles . Both were done by the same person. I did not get the right ointment and the tattoo faded and looked bad. I got the bug redone by a professional shop and it looks 150% better. It took about 3 hours and didn't cost a dime because I had done some computer work for the owner and that is how I was repaid. It would have come out to about 300 bucks. Still gotta save up some money to get the other one redone. 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> ...


WOW; that is an awesome touchup; I would go so far as to call it a re-make! I see a lot of people that Mark needs to do touchups on.. it is a shame that there are so many bad/inept artists out there, and many people don't even know the signs of a bad tattoo, and they think it looks good.. but that, and the German symbol, those are quality pieces of work!

----------


## Ginevive

Aleesha; that white did wonders for your Goddess there. It is amazing what white ink can do.. even though Mark actually has an allergy to white, and his skin forces it out! (it could have just been that type.. don't know, but I did some details on his frog tat and it bled right out.) I need to post his tattoos..

----------


## recycling goddess

ya i'm BEYOND pleased with the white. i was unhappy with how dark my tat was... and adding this white just brought Her to life.  :Very Happy:  i'm pleased... very pleased.

----------


## sidhe

Here's mine. It hurt really bad, and I hate even getting a shot at the doctors so, I still can't figure out how I managed to sit for the two seperate two hour inkings. I love my frog though. I also have a butterfly (small) on my back right shoulder. I plan to get one more so I will represent all four points....Earth (the flower design) Air (butterfly) Water (frog) and now I need Fire.

----------


## lillyorchid

*hey all.....

I want to get a small snake tat. I've never gotten a tat before soooo should I have someone draw up one for me and then ask a tat artist to put it on me, or should I go to a tat artist and have he/she draw up one for me?*

----------


## ECLARK

If you go to a tattoist,bring plenty of reference pics. head shots and anything you can get you hands on.  :Peace:

----------


## ECLARK

Heres a Pastel Jungle Ball Python thats on my arm.  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

i find it's best to find what you want and then allow the artist to add their own "flare" to it... making it very unique! 

 :Wink:

----------


## Broseph

look at thier portfolios when you get there as some may be better at doing snakes and animals then others, when i got my forearm tatted i went there with what i wanted and let him do the layout and positioning of it. and left the shadeing to him also. the color i was dead set on. i got a rosay wrapped around a prayer. if you have some thing that your dead set on let them know so they can make it flow and look good, cause some time our good ideas just don't look good. plus it helps being a brother in law of a tat artist.i'll get a pic up here soon.


> i find it's best to find what you want and then allow the artist to add their own "flare" to it... making it very unique!

----------


## Stratusfaction

So far I am up to six.

One on each of my forearms, one on each shoulder, one on the top of my forearm, and the last is on the back of my arm. 

David

----------


## Broseph

got six also. getting 7 and 8 this week, i got my sons initals(sp?) when he was born and i havent gottin my 2 girls yet and thier 3 and 4, so im getting them this week.


> So far I am up to six.
> 
> One on each of my forearms, one on each shoulder, one on the top of my forearm, and the last is on the back of my arm. 
> 
> David

----------


## MedusasOwl

Man, I love this thread... you guys all have such gorgeous work done!  :Love: 

 I can't wait to get my second tattoo, we're just waiting till all this holiday broke-ness is over. I'm actually quite glad since I ended up redesigning it a bit.  Hopefully I'll be able to get my Medusa's Owl tat retouched a bit too.

----------


## rmune0750

that looks so awesome....if i was going to get a tatoo it would definitely be a BP

----------


## MedusasOwl

I just got my second tat, and I couldn't be more pleased!  If anybody in the Phoenix/Scottsdale area is looking to get a tattoo, I could not recommend www.divinitytattoo.com more!  In fact, before we move, I plan to have them redo my Medusa's Owl tat for me and possibly get a third design too.  Karen is so impressed with them, that my needle-phobic woman is actually considering getting one herself now!  That's how awesome Divinity is.

We decided that the little detailed pattern on the Oroborus snake wouldn't stand the test of time so went with something a bit more solid, but it's still a blue beauty to me.  :Wink:   Pics don't do it justice.

----------


## recycling goddess

wow, very nice. i'd love to see more pics once it's all healed up!

----------


## lillyorchid

That looks great Sheree!!!

----------


## MedusasOwl

Thank you!  :Smile:  I will certainly try to get some pics when it's healed.  Hasn't even hit the itchy stage yet.

----------


## recycling goddess

so i've been getting some work done over the last month or so... it's not even close to being finished... but i thought i'd share what's done so far. 

i'm getting three lilies... one for each of my kids. the orange one is for my son... the purple is my youngest daughter and the other lily will be for my eldest (pink and cranberry) - it's their favourite colours within their flower. 

the top flowers are black eyed susans... loooove those... and in the end, this will be a full sleeve.

----------


## daaangconcepts

Lookin' good Aleesha.  :Sweeet:  Any ideas on what you might want to use for the background to fill in the un-tattoo'd area? (*if* you are   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## N4S

It's an old one but one of my favs.

----------


## edie

most of my tattoos are insect related, here are a few..

back piece/deaths head moth

 

neck/cicada
still a little bloody

 

leg/jumping spider eyes

 

i want to get more but i have to wait until i move out

----------


## adizziedoll

wow, some really beautiful stuff!

----------


## lord jackel

My latest finally healed up...she is my favorite Ball  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Lookin' good Aleesha.  Any ideas on what you might want to use for the background to fill in the un-tattoo'd area? (*if* you are   )



it'll be a flower garden when it's complete. still lots of flowers to colour and more to add. i'm also getting a reiki symbol hidden in amongst the flowers... 

my hubby is getting more work on his sleeve done tomorrow. i'll take pics and post them.  :Wink:

----------


## Nippy

Critter, your arm is amazing!!  I love the horned viper!!   :eek:

----------


## SarahMB

> i'm getting three lilies... one for each of my kids. the orange one is for my son... the purple is my youngest daughter and the other lily will be for my eldest (pink and cranberry) - it's their favourite colours within their flower.


Aleesha, that is some gorgeous work! Great detail in those flowers, can't wait to see it when it's done! 
I love the idea behind representing your children. I'd like to come up with something like that as well.

----------


## SarahMB

> My latest finally healed up...she is my favorite Ball


Wow, Sean, the artist really captured that ball perfectly. I love the head/face on it! Awesome tat    :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Aleesha, that is some gorgeous work! Great detail in those flowers, can't wait to see it when it's done! 
> I love the idea behind representing your children. I'd like to come up with something like that as well.



thanks sarah. my hubby has three dragonflies in with his two dragons representing the kids. 

in his wizard, we have all our initials written in a handwriting i created years ago... 

i do love having the lilies all done in their favourite colours though (fav. colours when they were little by the way).  :Very Happy:

----------


## SarahMB

> thanks sarah. my hubby has three dragonflies in with his two dragons representing the kids. 
> 
> in his wizard, we have all our initials written in a handwriting i created years ago... 
> 
> i do love having the lilies all done in their favourite colours though (fav. colours when they were little by the way).


Well I think that's an absolutely beautiful idea. I'll have to come up with something for sure!

----------


## SnakeEyes

I give mad props to the tattoo artist, they are the ones making these work of arts, we are all just walking talking bill boards for their amazing skill. Amazes me how these people can draw an exact copy of a picture, or just make one up, there artistic ability is incredible.

Great looking tats though.

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome tattoos  :Smile: 
That was a great point you brought up, SnakeEyes. My fiance is doing tattoos at a shop in Buffalo; I will have to get the link to his page on their site. I am in the process of thinking up my next tattoo; I am going with an elemental theme. Fire on my right ankle (I have a flaming wild cat there) and the other limbs will be Air, Water, and Earth. 
I love when tats have deep, spiritual meaning to their wearers. It is so much cooler than picking out a meaningless piece of flash from a book! Unless that's what someone is going for..

----------


## recycling goddess

i find it interesting how many people come into the shop when i'm there getting work done and start looking through books to figure out what they want... and their tat is starting in 15 minutes? WTH? why would you take 15 minutes out of your life to plan something which will be on your body forever? 

 :Confused2:

----------


## JeriBeri

Sweet tattoos!

(meant tattoos lol new keyboard!)

----------


## Ginevive

> i find it interesting how many people come into the shop when i'm there getting work done and start looking through books to figure out what they want... and their tat is starting in 15 minutes? WTH? why would you take 15 minutes out of your life to plan something which will be on your body forever?


That frightens me, personally! 
Your sleeve is awesome by the way  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks jen!

----------


## lord jackel

> Wow, Sean, the artist really captured that ball perfectly. I love the head/face on it! Awesome tat


Thanks Sarah...I went to 3 parlors interviewing artists till I found one that could do the work justice.  It is 6" tall on my leg in Black and White and took him over 5 hrs to do...He put a lot of detail into it I was really happy with how it came out.

----------


## recycling goddess

only 6"... oh sean i thought you were a man... come on... i wanna see your ball at 3'!

 :Razz: 
verrrrry nice tat sean!

----------


## lord jackel

> only 6"... oh sean i thought you were a man... come on... i wanna see your ball at 3'!
> 
> 
> verrrrry nice tat sean!


LOL...well my lower calf isn't that wide so to make a ball I only had about 6" to deal with.   I originally wanted one going up my leg but the artist was looking through the book I brought and said but all the BP's are in balls so it wouldn't look natural...boy did I feel stupid for not thinking of that  :Very Happy:  

BTW...I love all the colors in yours, your sleeve is coming along great I cannot wait to see how it looks when done. 

Guess I need to start looking for my next so I can keep up.

----------


## recycling goddess

yup you better. i have one on each calf... and this sleeve so you don't have too far to catch up  :Razz:  

and having a ball python going up your leg... wrapping around your ankle would look cool!

----------


## SnakeEyes

> i find it interesting how many people come into the shop when i'm there getting work done and start looking through books to figure out what they want... and their tat is starting in 15 minutes? WTH? why would you take 15 minutes out of your life to plan something which will be on your body forever?



Same with the ones that put tats on them that looks like a 3rd grater drew....this stuff is gonna be on your body forever....

----------


## recycling goddess

exactly!!! 

i'll admit, my Goddess tat didn't turn out anything like i wanted it to. my artist felt he could do it... well, it didn't turn out. but we made the best of it and that's the reason we are now adding the full sleeve... but as we work on the sleeve... i'm loving it more and more  :Very Happy:

----------


## SnakeEyes

when someone finds out what a 3rd "grater" is, please pm me so I can know wtf i just typed....  :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

it's in my cutlery drawer!

(along with my first, second, fourth and fifth graters)

----------


## hoo-t

> when someone finds out what a 3rd "grater" is, please pm me so I can know wtf i just typed....


Thanks for the laugh!!!!

 :Very Happy: 

Steve

----------


## recycling goddess

okay so my hubby has been getting some work done... a sleeve actually. and it's of dragons in a tree. 

it's not even close to being finished but we are at a stalemate. we can't decide what colour to use with the blue dragon on her belly and horns... and if we'll change the green dragon to match. 

so... perhaps some of you creative people can see what colour we should use? 

oh and the green dragon in the male... and a bit smaller... the blue dragon is the female!









this is the inspiration for these dragons... her work is truly amazing! 

http://www.annestokes.com

gallery 3 picture 5 (pentacle dragon) is the inspiration for the blue dragon. (we've removed the wings)

and http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/33316896/ is the inspiration for the green dragon.

----------


## Laooda

OOOOO  Me likie!!!!!   :Very Happy:    I think the blue girl would look great with yellow to orange (belly) orange to red (horns).......   Blue and yellow = Happy.  Great work!  I'd love to see the finished product!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

i really like the idea of yellow as well but our artist says it's too hard to shade with yellow. i think he was just tired... i'm hoping he changes his mind  :Razz:  

and i loooooove your suggestion laura!

----------


## recycling goddess

okay, got some more work done today. 

this was not comfy... especially in the pocket (front fold of your elbow) - man that's area sucks. 

so... i got some more purple added on one of the lilies... more black eyed-susans added and since i'm a reiki master/teacher i've wanted to get the reiki symbol tattooed on my skin for 9 years... and today it finally happened. i was crying tears of joy during that part!

----------


## Sausage

Wow! Congrats on finally getting your reiki symbol! Who needs a garden out back when you have one on your arm?   :Smile:  Looks great!

----------


## joepythons

Thats cool Aleesha  :Cool:  .Poor baby *hands ISHY a tissue while laughing*  :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

sausage: yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i agree. i looooove my garden on my arm. can't believe how many people stop me on the street to admire it. old, young, mainstream, hippie... whatever... haven't found anyone yet who doesn't like it.  :Very Happy: 

it actually surprises me cause soooo many people who love it seem like the type who wouldn't be into tats.

joe: where's your tats?

----------


## joepythons

> sausage: yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i agree. i looooove my garden on my arm. can't believe how many people stop me on the street to admire it. old, young, mainstream, hippie... whatever... haven't found anyone yet who doesn't like it. 
> 
> it actually surprises me cause soooo many people who love it seem like the type who wouldn't be into tats.
> 
> joe: where's your tats?


I have one on my right shoulder  :Razz:  .

----------


## JimiSnakes

Here is my, finally, tattoo...i just got it finished about a month ago...it was a cover up:



Here is christina's:



...and, YES...it is her belly button!

----------


## sweety314

Jimi,


those are VERY pretty!!!!


Aleesha,

My dragon is purple and blue w/green claws, holding a crystal ball. Maybe U can do blue/purple on the green dragon or red on the blue dragon. 

I did mine this way, b/c purple and blue are my fave colors, and the bright green made a nice contrast. 


 :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

well we don't want to do blue and purple together cause we don't want it too feminine on his body. 

jimi,

on her belly button? wholey batman!!!

----------


## PythonWallace

I've put these up before but here are my temptation & reason tats from Darrin White. I have 5 tattoos, and an artist is working on the 6th, but I have a couple large pieces planned that I'm saving up for.

----------


## JimiSnakes

> those are VERY pretty!!!!


Thank you...i like them.




> on her belly button? wholey batman!!!


yeah, and it goes really far down too...jeesh!

----------


## sweety314

> Thank you...i like them.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, and it goes really far down too...jeesh!


OOOOOOUUUCH!!!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

more work done last night... so i thought i'd show it off. i am sooo loving this tat!!!

we added the last lily... for my eldest daughter in cranberry and pink. added a bunch of green leaves, some cranberry and white, orange and white flowers and wed. we do the black eyed susans and add more flowers to the bottom sleeve. 

i think i'll have to wait for sept for my bumble bees  :Sad:  as we are taking a break till then as nigel gets so freakin' busy in the summer and i don't like getting new work done when the sun is so bright.

----------


## MeMe

Aleesha that is lookin FANTASTIC! 

I love the colours you have used! 

 :Rock on:

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks meme... i love how much positive attention my tat gets now. when it was just my Goddess, i didn't get very many comments but adding the flowers has really made it into something beautiful. i'm so happy i decided to do this full sleeve.  :Very Happy:  the 'negative' space really needed to be filled around Her. 

and the colour... oh man the colour is amazing!!! i'm not a 'pink' person so we spent a lot of time getting the pink right for my daughter's lily.

----------


## Rapture

> My latest finally healed up...she is my favorite Ball


Absolutely awesome tat!  :Rock on:   I am a big fan of bloodlines shaded in black and grays as opposed to line art then color added.... Love it!

----------


## juddb

I never knew about this thread.

Picture 1

Picture 2

Picture 3

Picture 4

Picture 5

Picture 6

Picture 7


and since its bp.net

Picture 8

 :Salute:

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Got this done two years ago now. Just shows how time flies. 

It is cool to see everyone's tats. Along with being in the reptile business I want to get into tattooing.

----------


## SarahMB

> Picture 7


I like the face on your ankle    :Cool:

----------


## recycling goddess

which one? there's three

----------


## SarahMB

Haha yeah, that's just cool.

----------


## recycling goddess

okay... i got some more work done today. as a birthday present to myself... 

i've been planning this for over a year and finally got it done! the idea is for this too look like henna... only it's permanent. it looks darker, but we used a nice brown and orange to create something more true to the natural colour of henna. we used a thicker needle as well, to create the right look  :Wink: 

i was very surprised that it didn't hurt at all. definitely one of my most enjoyable pain-free tat experiences. in two weeks, i'm getting the other foot done in two weeks. 

so here's some pics... a little bit of swelling but not much at all actually.

----------


## JLC

Oohhhh, I like that, Aleesha!! Very pretty!!! I'd never want to wear shoes!  :Very Happy:

----------


## SarahMB

Yup, I love it, too! Just amazing. I've been thinking about a foot tat, myself, I really like them.

----------


## MedusasOwl

Ooh, I love it Aleesha!!  :Love:  I'm also delighted to hear it didn't hurt you, I've heard just the opposite from other foot tattoo stories and I've often wondered about getting something kind of henna style there.

----------


## recycling goddess

judy, my artist told me it's time to give up my berks and gets some thongs... i said no way LOL i'll wear bare feet!!!

sarah, honestly it didn't hurt at all... go for it!

sheree, i thought it would hurt... but nope. a VERY pleasant surprise indeed!

----------


## stangs13

for my tat, I want to get a cross on my arm, with a snake wraping around it, maybe a few diffrent things would be added on.Its a long ways away, so no worries, but it would resembles my loves. Snakes and church! Maybe ad my last name initial.  jsut and idea.

----------


## Gooseman

I like other people's tattoo's, but when it comes to me getting one... I dunno, I have a hard time imagining me wanting them for the rest of my life. However, when I finish the Corps I am getting my outfit insignia tattooed between my shoulder blades. There is no doubt about it. Nothing has made me feel more proud of myself and what I've accomplished.

Here's our insignia on one of our PT shirts.

----------


## recycling goddess

good for you ben!!!  :Clap:

----------


## Chuck

Here are some of mine, I have a few in the works including the other arm, any way there you go. 








Sorry the last one is soooo dark



Chuck

----------


## Jmiller250

here is some of mine.  The sleeve is a work in progress it is getting finished on thursday.
 
 
 
 

sorry about the crappy pictures they were taken with a camera phone.

----------


## recycling goddess

wow that's a lot of black... must have taken a good long while to fill that in... and touch it up... and heal. 

looking good guys!

----------


## CeraDigital

Here are mine touched up and redone. At first they were just the outlines, but my guy Tony that does my ink wanted to get creative with them....

----------


## python.princess

well, both of these need to be cleaned up but....






i have 2 others~ the one on my back is nice but impossible for me to take a pic of... and the other is so messed up, i don't show ANYBODY. except matt... really need to get it covered because there is no fixing it!

----------


## recycling goddess

well i got my other foot done today  :Smile:  i looooove it. 

here's a pic of my right foot:



and both feet together!



i'm extremely pleased at how much the left foot is healing and looking just like henna... as we hoped. most people who see my foot say "nice henna!"   :Sunny:

----------


## JLC

VERY pretty!! If I ever get a tat, I may consider something very similar!  I really, really like that look!

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks Judy. it's amazing how many people are booking with nigel to get their feet done. i'm starting a trend LOL although i really like my feet being 'different'... i know nigel won't replicate them exactly so that's cool with me. 

besides... these symbols mean something to me, i can't imagine someone wanting the same since they would mean nothing to them. (but they do say imitation is the biggest form of flattery)

----------


## scoobyark

Absolutley gorgeous! :Clap:

----------


## python.princess

luv the henna look!


here's the one on my back. it was my first tat and now i wish i had gotten it bigger! maybe i can have my guy put more tribal and stuff.... we'll have to see...

----------


## recycling goddess

how big is it?

----------


## python.princess

umm.... that pic is close to life size... actually i think the pic is a little bigger. about where the pic cuts off to the left and right are my shoulder blades if that gives u a better idea.

----------


## recycling goddess

ahhh ya i would look great bigger  :Wink:

----------


## python.princess

yeah, it looks ridiculously small with all that open space on my back!

----------


## recycling goddess

well perhaps it's time to add some more tats!!!

----------


## python.princess

lol! before i get new ones, i need to get my current ones fixed! lol. luckily the bad one isn't in view unless i'm in a bikini!  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

ahhhhh

----------


## JimiSnakes

I'm getting my new one on Sept 4th, well the first stage anyways. I'll post it when it's on! It's gonna knock some sock off! About 4-5 hours of work to be complete. First stage will be about 3 hours, give or take. Lots of blood lining needs to be done for all the shading. Wish me luck!

----------


## recycling goddess

Luck!!!

----------


## python.princess

good luck! don't cry! lol... j/k...

----------


## Nippy

Just got this last Tuesday in Seattle.

----------


## recycling goddess

niiiice!!!

----------


## DSGB

Dying to live, Living to die



Osiris

----------


## recycling goddess

is that just the way you are standing... or is your tattoo crooked?

----------


## jknudson

> is that just the way you are standing... or is your tattoo crooked?


I believe its the Wu Tang Clan (rap group) W...its supposed to look like that. :Smile:

----------


## DSGB

yeah the top one is just the way i got my shoulders positioned. and yes that is the wu tang W. i wanted to get my name tatted on me (william) but i figured thw wu W looked cooler and has a little story behind it. got both of those for free from a friend who is trying to become a tattoo artist. im down for free ink any day of the week.

----------


## recycling goddess

> I believe its the Wu Tang Clan (rap group) W...its supposed to look like that.


i was talking about the dying to live one  :Smile:

----------


## JimiSnakes

I got my design, rough sketch, the other day. There will be some minor tweaks done, but she drew it up in a few minutes for me. Tomorrow is the big day! I can't wait! It's all about the Pain!

----------


## recycling goddess

cool design... post pics when it's done!!!

----------


## python.princess

very cool! what does it signify? (sp?)

----------


## steelrain

Here is my new addition, completed last Friday.

1st sitting  Biohazard symbol was already there...
 
2nd sitting 
 
3rd sitting
 

And the final product



And some older ones

 

And my first tat, from 13 years ago, needs major touch-up or maybe even cover-up.

----------


## DSGB

sweet tatt man. you gonna cover your back? i want a million tatts.

----------


## recycling goddess

love love LOVE your new addition. on a scale of one to ten... how was the pain? i don't have any tats on my back but my hubby has one on his neck... it comes down his back a bit and he found his back more painful than his neck. 

i'm wondering what your experience was like.

----------


## steelrain

Some parts of the back are very painful while others are not that bad, but that was by far the most painful tattoo I have gotten yet. The others are on my upper arm / shoulder caps, and outer calf....

----------


## elocina

i just got my 7th and 8th ones the other week! 
 *not the best picture of the ones on my back and neck, but its all i have for now, i left my camera at my house*

first sitting
 2nd sitting

 and these are the latest two. they were by far the most painful ones i've had yet.


tip to everyone thinking about getting a tattoo: eat a lot of high-sugar food beforehand. the higher your blood sugar is, the less pain you feel!

----------


## JimiSnakes

> very cool! what does it signify? (sp?)


My totem spirit is the wolf, my heritage stems from Native Americans and that circle symbol is the Native American Circle of Life, and the sign in the upper corner is my daughter's astro sign...it will be going under my arm between the tribal.

----------


## Kagez28

i just caught the last couple pages of this thread and it could take some time to look at all the posts.  but here are my tattoos...

This was my first one when i was 15.  i just wanted something cool and ended up getting this.


this i got after my mom was diagnosed with cancer and then i had my own problems, which ended up having 3 major surgeries in a year in a half.


this one i got after my mom passed away. it was probably the most painful, for many reasons.




i have been thinking of getting another but not quite sure what yet.  i was thinking of adding some angel wings on the cross on my back or something like that.

----------


## recycling goddess

> Some parts of the back are very painful while others are not that bad, but that was by far the most painful tattoo I have gotten yet. The others are on my upper arm / shoulder caps, and outer calf....


off all mine... my feet and lower arm were not at all painful. my elbow sucked the most - all the way around... the pocket really sucks and the web on my elbow wasn't fun to sit through at all.

----------


## DSGB

[QUOTE=elocina]i just got my 7th and 8th ones the other week! 
 *not the best picture of the ones on my back and neck, but its all i have for now, i left my camera at my house*


now thats hot.

----------


## elocina

[QUOTE=DSGB]


> i just got my 7th and 8th ones the other week! 
>  *not the best picture of the ones on my back and neck, but its all i have for now, i left my camera at my house*
> 
> 
> now thats hot.


thanks  :Smile:  i want to add onto the moon/fairy one, i want to cover the black... thing (its supposed to be the shadow of a fairy but everyone thinks its a dragonfly)

----------


## python.princess

omg! i was watching LA Ink earlier and this girl got cherry blossoms on her rib cage... so hot!!! i was crazy jealous! i don't think i have the balls for a rib cage tat tho!

----------


## recycling goddess

i thought it was a fairy shadow... looks nice IMO.

i saw the la ink as well... i would never do ribs...  :Razz:

----------


## python.princess

> i saw the la ink as well... i would never do ribs...


maybe if i get myself really drunk!... wait... that won't work.... i'd throw up first and then be sober again! drat!!! sleeping pills? laughing gas? hmm... i'll have to research!

----------


## recycling goddess

perhaps your doctor could just put you out for a few hours LOL

----------


## JimiSnakes

First stage is done. One more couple hour sitting to go! sorry for the lousy pics, but it's really hard to hold yer arm out and snap a pic like that.

----------


## daaangconcepts

Lookin' good Jimi! Those wolf eyes look like they are going to be sweeeeeet!   :Good Job:

----------


## JimiSnakes

Thanks girl. They will be and they aren't even close to being finished yet. Lots more shading going on.

----------


## recycling goddess

i love watching a tat come to life!

----------


## elocina

> omg! i was watching LA Ink earlier and this girl got cherry blossoms on her rib cage... so hot!!! i was crazy jealous! i don't think i have the balls for a rib cage tat tho!


lol the side/rib one didn't hurt IMO, the chest ones hurt more.  like i said, eat a lot of high-sugar foods, and what generally helps me is to have something to get my mind off of it (which, for me, is reading so i always bring a book to all of my sittings) but i couldn't exactly hold a book up while getting the chest tattoos so i was just laying there counting the ceiling tiles!


recycling goddess- lol thanks. it's crooked though, and about 2 people out of 10 actually get that its a fairy shadow.  im going to cover it up with something that looks 100% like a fairy shadow and is bigger so it isn't crooked anymore.

----------


## juddb



----------


## MedusasOwl

Wow, I really adore this thread, I always come back to it admiring the gorgeous tattoos!  I thought I'd share my third tattoo, Ma-tsu thought she'd push my glasses here, lol.  I adore my bindi tattoo and it means so much to me... It needs another retouch, but still.  :Smile:   It's an inspiring symbol to awake to every morning when I look in the bathroom mirror.



And for anyone going "OMG, not your face!" Behold the miracle that is dermablend should I need to seek out a more conservative day job down the road.   :Wink:    For the record, no it didn't hurt.  I was meditating while he worked and it was actually a pretty surreal warm feeling.

Before
After

----------


## recycling goddess

well i would think such a small tat would be easy to cover. i would LOVE to get a facial tat...

----------


## MedusasOwl

Yeah, it would be really easy to cover if I had to.  The hard part with a facial is finding someone experienced and willing to do it!  There's a lot of artists who are afraid to do the face, I was actually interviewed to make sure I knew what I was doing and was positive this was what I wanted.

----------


## recycling goddess

ya my regular tattoo artist has made it clear he won't do the face. he's done one person i'm aware of but refuses to do it normally (she was handicapped in a wheelchair and for some reason could not have work done on her arms/legs... so he did it for her)

----------


## MedusasOwl

That's very cool that he made an exception for her.  :Smile:  The guy who's doing my bindi (I say doing, cause the retouch is still coming, probably after the Tuscon show so I have time to heal) I found at a tattoo expo down here.  He does beautiful work and has a few facials himself.  Not the same guy who did my wrist AUM, who was very intimidated by the idea.

----------


## Ginevive

> And the final product
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That is, seriously, an awesome tattoo  :Smile:  Even the outlines in the first pics look sweet. Many artists will have shaky and incomplete outlines; granted, many of them can go in later and shade them to hide it, but yours was already great before it was even colored in  :Smile: 
My husband tattoos, which is why I am a tattoo nerd; I have to listen to him go on for hours about the finer points of outlining, etc.

----------


## recycling goddess

> That's very cool that he made an exception for her.  The guy who's doing my bindi (I say doing, cause the retouch is still coming, probably after the Tuscon show so I have time to heal) I found at a tattoo expo down here.  He does beautiful work and has a few facials himself.  Not the same guy who did my wrist AUM, who was very intimidated by the idea.



well you have re-inspired me sheree... i am jonesin' for one now!

----------


## MedusasOwl

> well you have re-inspired me sheree... i am jonesin' for one now!


Woot!   :Very Happy:   I love mine, look forward to the retouch (just too much going on just now for healing time  :Razz: )

----------


## recycling goddess

i had an elderly lady stop me today and look at my sleeve... she told me she thinks it's so nice... much nicer than the other 'yucky' tattoos she's used to seeing. i smiled and her and we had a little chat about the process of mine etc. i love that. i love inspiring conversation with people!

here's an updated pic... before i go get work done this friday. (for denise!)

----------


## Shadowspider

*Note to everyone who reads this post*
I had plans of packing up and moving into Aleesha's living room... so I can drink all her organic coffee and veg in front of her fish tanks (and play with her snakes) for the rest of my life...

Let it be noted for the record... I have, as of this minute, changed my mind.
I'm going to move onto (into) her sleeve and live on one of those flowers and swing on those leaves for the rest of my life.  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Carrot: 

That is looking soooo cool... I hate you!  :Mad:   :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

i lub you 2 denise!!!  :Hug:

----------


## MedusasOwl

So gorgeous!   :Love:   That's so awesome too, opening that lady's mind about the art of tattooing.  So many people don't think of it as an art form so full of possibility, which it really is!

----------


## recycling goddess

oh isn't it though. i'm so addicted. i figure most of my body will be covered with ink when i'm done. i just can't seem to get enough of it. i loooooove showing off my ink too. 

and what is nice... if i want to cover it, a long sleeve shirt does the trick!

----------


## Shadowspider

Hold the phone y'all.... I have to comment on the spider web!
Cool move!!!!  :Very Happy: 

(yes, I'm bias... can't imagine why?  :Razz: )

----------


## recycling goddess

yup i thought you'd like that! it's an australian orb spider on the web... with bright green and yellow knee joints (or whatever they are called LOL)

----------


## Shadowspider

Very cool!  The only reason my blind eyes even saw it was because my 6 year old wanted to check it out so I put the pix in the magnifier so she (and I) could see the details better.
She was mad at first because she's like "well where's her face?"  I told her "Brandi, the pictures were taken to show her tattoo, not her face", so I had to go into your profile so she could see you.... that made her happy.  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

ahhhh i love that. she wanted to see my face  :Hug:  give her a squeeze for me please!

----------


## recycling goddess

well, i got more work done yesterday. i'd like to introduce you all to chester... my new adorable caterpillar!

i must have read the book "the very hungry caterpillar" over and over and over again when the kids were small. so... in honour of them... i added this little guy to the mix!



i also got the rest of my flowers coloured in. wow, what a treat this is. to have what appears to be a full sleeve. at the end of the month, we are adding a buddha to my inner wrist with vines all around it, as i have it sitting in my garden... (it's the one in my avatar)... adding some more colour and very thin black lining to the goddess... and then... this sleeve... should be done! it's only taken 3.5 years! 

no one can ever say... i don't have patience!

----------


## python.princess

looks awesome aleesha! and i loved that book too!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome, Aleesh  :Smile:  Your husband and you both have the coolest tats. Seriously!

Here are some of my husband Mark's. He is going for three-quarter or full sleeves (as he is a tattoo artist now.) My friend's husband also does tats, so they just exchange tats; a good deal for all  :Smile: 
Top: Skulls and tattoo machine by Mike Taylor at Iron Horse South in Buffalo. The rest: pumpkins, graveyard, and everything else designed by Mark and done by Jarrod Fruehauf of Stylin' Tattoo.

----------


## python.princess

what's that tat in your sig jen? do you have a better pic?

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks gen  :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

> what's that tat in your sig jen? do you have a better pic?


I know I changed it; it's the cougar thingie on my right ankle. I might get it changed into a black cat; I have to get a better shot of it!

----------


## python.princess

i'd be so screwed if i had a tattooist for a hubby! they're so addicting!

----------


## recycling goddess

i'll be covered anyway... i'd love to marry a tattooist!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Ginevive

I am working on a design for my left arm.. branches, leaves, a few creatures lurking in there.. and a stone angel or lady statue in the background.. I will get it down someday! I oddly only have 2 smaller tattoos; one on my ankle, one on my arm. But I swear more are in the works  :Smile:

----------


## JimiSnakes

Stage 2, final, is done:



Under bicep:


6.5 hours total! Wow, I'm glad that's over...what next? lol

----------


## pslsnakes

I just got her today....


Healing very nicely already in the first 12 hours...

Going back in 2 weeks for the color.

----------


## Mindibun

Everyone here has some amazing artwork. I have a tat but it's nothing pictoral. It's three words that REALLY mean a lot to me (no it's not "I love you") but I put them in Japanese since I'm in love with that culture, and that way not every joe schmoe on the street would know what my tat says. It's one of those really meaningful tats, but I have to say, seeing all the outstanding artwork really makes me feel like mine's not so great. -lol-

----------


## python.princess

you're not gonna tell us what it says??? awww.... come on! pretty please?

----------


## pslsnakes

ANY tattoo is a great one..unless its like a prison tattoo lol


I cant wait to go get my color in the eagle and flag.

Then getting another on the other arm around christmas..

----------


## sweety314

OMG that's going to be a heart-stopping, awesome tatt Psl with the color!!!


Can't wait to see it!

I'm thinking of adding something like that, or another fantasy creature. I only have two, and they're very descretely placed  :Very Happy: , but I'm considering adding to the collection.  These first were a birthday present to myself. Once I've enough $$, I'm thinking of going back for a present again.  :Smile: 

Very nice art, everyone....Jimi, yours turned out awesome. What a cool totem spirit....the wolf..!

----------


## JimiSnakes

> Very nice art, everyone....Jimi, yours turned out awesome. What a cool totem spirit....the wolf..!


Thanks. It was a lot of detail and is now shedding like crazy! lol. Looks like ET right now, haha. Totem Spirits are very cool. I've had many come in and out of my life. The wolf has stood by me for many years now and I shroud myself in their beauty. Just recently I had the fox appear, which means I need to be more cunning than ever before and that's proved right so far and I'm glad he gave me a head's up before hand.

----------


## pslsnakes

Thanks Sweety.

Its scabbing up now and it looks like crap.

Ive been putting lotion on every few hours and washing it like 10 times aday.

My artist said i can come back next sunday for color.

When I go for my color my girl friend is gonna get butterflies on her lower stomach...a little bit under the waste line.

----------


## pslsnakes

I found what I want on the other arm


Tell me what you guys think.

----------


## recycling goddess

is that someone else's tat? i like to make a tat my own... rather than copy someone else's.  :Wink:

----------


## pslsnakes

Indeed it is.

Im going to have it changed around..with the twin towers falling in the back round or something like that. I fell in love with the earthy colors and the dark shades and such.

Its funny, I got my first tattoo 10/12, havent even finished it yet, now im planning my next one..

this is addicting! :Cool:

----------


## Gooseman

alright... well... I can't really explain why, but over the last couple weeks I have been getting very interested in getting a tattoo. Not for the sake of a tattoo, but for what the tattoo will mean to me. Those of you who know me *cough*Aleesha*cough* will probably understand.

Here's a little doodle that I made and am considering getting done. ALthough there will be many changes, mostly in finding an artist who is better than myself, lol, I am looking to finding a way to add in a phrase. I'm still debating between "freedom isn't free", and "the high price of freedom", as well as contemplating several others. Given everything going on right now, I cannot get an arm or back tattoo, so I'm thinking of putting it down the side of my thigh... any comments/tips/advice/etc from people more tattoo savvy are more than welcome and actually invited!!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

I LOVE IT!!! i love the drawing... i think you should get it just like that! take a good quality close up so the artist can copy it for ya. 

and i loooove "freedom isn't free"

----------


## Ginevive

> ANY tattoo is a great one..unless its like a prison tattoo lol
> 
> 
> ..


If only that were true! Unfortunately at least in my area, there are alot of hack-job "artists" out there that mutilate people's skin on a daily basis. Most people don't generally know what to look for in high-quality tattoos. They don't notice shaky lines, asymmetry when there should be symmetry, fading, etc. There are many artists that can turn out passable work on a daily basis, and even a halfway decent piece every so often.. but a true professional is hard to find. On the other hand, I have seen tats done in jail that were stunning. I guess that a true artist can make artwork out of the meagerest of supplies, while a poser with no talent could not create anything even mediocre out of the best Micky Sharpz tattoo machine.

----------


## JimiSnakes

Ginevive: If a great and award winning artist is what you are looking for, then the little drive should be worth it for you. Kim at Phoenix Rising in Syracuse is by far the best tattooist around. She's located on the corner of Taft and US RT 11 in North Syracuse. She's covered up the junk job on my back and turned it into a prize tat and then did the arm tattoo I have. I've seen many tats by her, and they all are stunning. She doesn't do anything but custom , one of a kind, tattoos and is usually booked 2 months or so in the future. Pm me for more details if you are interested...

Her myspace is   http://www.myspace.com/phoenixrisingtattoo 

Wish you the best!

----------


## Gooseman

> I LOVE IT!!! i love the drawing... i think you should get it just like that! take a good quality close up so the artist can copy it for ya. 
> 
> and i loooove "freedom isn't free"


I guess I really do not know much about tattoos as I don't even have a clue as to how much one would cost. I know you pay more for a good artist, and trust me, if I'mma get one done, it'll be by the best one I can find within reasonable range. But really aside from that, and knowing how much peircings cost, I'm guessing the tattoo I want will be round what, $200-$300? I really dunno. Any ideas on what I could expect pricing to be around? I don't want to "cheap out" and end up getting mutilated, so I'm curious as to what to expect.

----------


## recycling goddess

well up here... at my artist it would cost you about $150 if you made it a decent size. if it's small it would be less. 

but you have to go by your area and the prices people pay. i hear in saskatchewan canada a tat is about $20. although i hesitate to think of what the quality would be :eek:

----------


## JimiSnakes

Generally it's about $40-60 an hour. Upwards of 75 in some areas though. I don't put price tags on tattoos...too permanent for a price tag! lol

----------


## Gooseman

> Generally it's about $40-60 an hour. Upwards of 75 in some areas though. I don't put price tags on tattoos...too permanent for a price tag! lol


lol, very true. I was just wondering ballpark range to see if i needed to raise some funds before the tattoo. However it seems as though even at $75 an hour I should be fine.

----------


## Inknsteel

> Generally it's about $40-60 an hour. Upwards of 75 in some areas though. I don't put price tags on tattoos...too permanent for a price tag! lol


Not sure where you're finding artists in that price range, but I would personally be concerned about the quality I'd be getting for $40-$60 an hour. If you do some research, you will find that most reputable tattoo artists in the United States charge an average rate of $100 an hour. Some are more, some may be less, but a good rule of thumb is "A good tattoo is never cheap and a cheap tattoo is never good." I currently have 12 tattoos, with many more to come. My best advice to anyone considering getting a tattoo is to research artists in your area, go to the shops and talk to the artists, look at their portfolios. Find an artist who does work that impresses you who seems enthusiastic about your ideas. You will ultimately have a better experience and a better end result.

A good website to look at and to read up on tattoos, for anyone considering a tattoo, is www.tattoodles.com. Many tattoo artists and enthusiasts get on that site and discuss tattoos at great length. Artists post up tattoos they've done for critique from other reputable artists. You can also search for tattoo shops and artists in your area. 

Good luck with the search and if you do get some work done, post it up! I LOVE seeing others' work...

----------


## Inknsteel

Oh, and GooseMan, I love the idea behind your design. I think that will be an AWESOME tattoo. Take that pic to some artists in your area. I guarantee that a good tatoo artist can clean up the image and make it into an amazing tattoo. I'd LOVE to see pics of the end result too...  :Rock on:

----------


## recycling goddess

most artists up here are $125 an hour... i've gotten to know mine personally so i get a really good deal though.  :Very Happy:  but that's a pretty small piece without much work really... so an hour is all it should take.

----------


## python.princess

good link inknsteel! i just found the tat i want to cover up my old one with! yay!

----------


## JimiSnakes

> Not sure where you're finding artists in that price range, but I would personally be concerned about the quality I'd be getting for $40-$60 an hour. If you do some research, you will find that most reputable tattoo artists in the United States charge an average rate of $100 an hour.


My tats are posted here, I'm not concerned about the quality. Thanks though. Where are you from? The area tends to also decide what the price range is. Syracuse isn't a high level cost of living area. Miami Ink runs upwards of 100-125 an hour, but here in Syracuse, it's not that high and the quality is awesome and very professional. Thanks for the concern. Are yours posted here?

----------


## Brimstone111888

Miami Ink runs about 250-300 an hour. Don't get me started on that place

----------


## Inknsteel

> Miami Ink runs about 250-300 an hour. Don't get me started on that place


Miami Ink, Hart & Huntington, and now High Voltage Tattoo (LA Ink) all run EXTREMELY high. Don't get me wrong, the quality of most of the work coming out of those shops is tops, but you're paying more for the ability to say you got tattoed at one of those shops. You can go to another, non-televised, shop and get work the same or better quality for half the price. Although, I do have to say, I have a spot saved to get a Kat Von D portrait piece done, just because she is the best at what she does.

Another little known fact about those TV Show Shops is that the artists featured on the show only tattoo out of those shops for a couple months a year, while they're filming. Other than those times, the shops are still up and running, tattoos being produced and overcharged for, but not being done by the televised artists...

----------


## python.princess

even so, if i had the money to blow, i'd gladly get overcharged for a tat from kat!!! her work truly amazes me and she's such a cool person... the experience would totally be worth it!

----------


## Inknsteel

> My tats are posted here, I'm not concerned about the quality. Thanks though. Where are you from? The area tends to also decide what the price range is. Syracuse isn't a high level cost of living area. Miami Ink runs upwards of 100-125 an hour, but here in Syracuse, it's not that high and the quality is awesome and very professional. Thanks for the concern. Are yours posted here?


I won't get into a critique of your tattoo work as this isn't what this forum is about. Enough people have already stroked 


> ...my already HUGE ego ...


 and I don't want to ruin it for you. If you want an honest critique of your work from licensed professional tattoo artists, I encourage you to post it in the critique forum on the website I linked previously. www.tattoodles.com

And no, I don't publically post my tattoos anymore after a custom design used for a half sleeve on my left arm was blatantly ripped off by a "professional" tattoo artist who claimed the design as his own. But for your peace of mind, here are a couple pics.

This one is my back. Tribal sun from flash, my kids' names and the Chinese kanji for "Family".



This is a memorial piece done for a close friend of mine who passed away a couple years ago. The masks were found on a sticker out of a 50 cent machine, the banners and background are freehand (background needs a touch-up session...) (Picture taken immediately after last session.)

----------


## Inknsteel

> even so, if i had the money to blow, i'd gladly get overcharged for a tat from kat!!! her work truly amazes me and she's such a cool person... the experience would totally be worth it!


Oh, I'm not saying Kat overcharges. Her work is worth EVERY penny she charges. Hence, why I have a piece of skin reserved for her...   :Very Happy:

----------


## JimiSnakes

> Miami Ink runs about 250-300 an hour. Don't get me started on that place


Holy! That's enough...lol.

----------


## JimiSnakes

> This one is my back. Tribal sun from flash, my kids' names and the Chinese kanji for "Family".


And I won't ruin yours...  :Wink:

----------


## PythonWallace

> Miami Ink, Hart & Huntington, and now High Voltage Tattoo (LA Ink) all run EXTREMELY high. Don't get me wrong, the quality of most of the work coming out of those shops is tops, but you're paying more for the ability to say you got tattoed at one of those shops. You can go to another, non-televised, shop and get work the same or better quality for half the price. Although, I do have to say, I have a spot saved to get a Kat Von D portrait piece done, just because she is the best at what she does.
> 
> Another little known fact about those TV Show Shops is that the artists featured on the show only tattoo out of those shops for a couple months a year, while they're filming. Other than those times, the shops are still up and running, tattoos being produced and overcharged for, but not being done by the televised artists...


I thought Inked )H&H) was off the air for a while now. The crew at Miami ink are mediocre. Garver is good, but the rest of them don't do anything special. And it seems like whatever a customer asks for always turns out looking like a koi fish  :Very Happy:  The crew at LA inked is 100x more talented than the Miami bunch. I would let any one of them tattoo me in a second if I caught them at a convention or something. However, Kat isn't the best at portraits. Just look at Robert Hernandez, Darrin White, Joshua Carlton, Bob Tyrell, Nikko, or the entire All or Nothing crew. Kat's an amazing portrait artist, especially for being so young, but any of those people can tattoo portraits that make her's look a little less spectacular. Plus they can do most styles in color, too.

----------


## Inknsteel

I am pretty sure you are correct about Inked being off the air, but I guarantee they are still charging an arm and a leg to get tattooed there.

I guess I should have qualified what I said about Kat. I was in the mindset of the CelebReality TV tattoo artists. Sure, there are other amazing portrait artists out there (Tyrell may be the best ever, hands down) doing work that makes Kat look like an apprentice. But how can I resist the urge to get a great portrait tattoo from such a hottie???   :Wink:

----------


## PythonWallace

> I am pretty sure you are correct about Inked being off the air, but I guarantee they are still charging an arm and a leg to get tattooed there.
> 
> I guess I should have qualified what I said about Kat. I was in the mindset of the CelebReality TV tattoo artists. Sure, there are other amazing portrait artists out there (Tyrell may be the best ever, hands down) doing work that makes Kat look like an apprentice. But how can I resist the urge to get a great portrait tattoo from such a hottie???


I can't argue with any of that  :Smile:   I'd probably let Kat tattoo a scrot on me just for the experience  :Wink:

----------


## camera

ive got two tattoos myself. ( background info: im almost 21 and im female and in college ). both of mine are memorial pieces and are on my mid back. im planning to get more. thats when they were fresh. theyve been touched up and evened out a bit since then but i love em and am definately planning on getting more.. ....kinda like ball pythons haha. 

this is a gigantic picture. my appologies.

----------


## sweety314

Ben,


My dragon is just off-center towards the outside of my thigh, and it hurt a he**uva lot more than the one on my chest...mainly b/c of the fine outlining for the scales, and the larger areas of coloring. Of the two, I thought the rose on my chest would hurt more, but the flower barely stung.

Draw up your pic, take it to different artists and talk to 'em. Tell 'em about how big and where, and they can give you a really good price quote idea.

Mine were a bday spur-of-the-moment. I had been planning one or two for quite a while, but I was a walk-in. Due to family issues w/his son, I had to return the next day, but he gave me a price quote right then. Both tatts and the extra hole in my ear was $165. The dragon is about 5.5" long, and 3-4" across the widest of the wings. It was one of his patterns that I had modified.

I too like the "Freedom isn't free". I also remember and am touched by the Free/Brave motto too that I've often seen. (But danged if I can remember all of it right now.  :Sad:   :Embarassed:   :Mad:  )

----------


## Gooseman

Sorry I havn't replied sooner, I just made a random weekend roadtrip all over texas, so I've been a bit busy putting close to 2k miles on my car since thursday. But yea... I've been toying with the tattoo pretty much non-stop since i posted this picture. For the most part it's a size v. detail debate. Not to mention how I'm gonna incorporate "freedom isn't free" into the tattoo. I'm not really worried about pain, as I have built up quite a tolerance for it. I'm dtill debating as to whether thats a good or bad thing. lol. 

Another thing is, that I want to absolutely sold on my tattoo design before I get it, and although I am absolutely in love with a field cross for my "support the troops" tattoo, I have also been considering other designs such as the folded American flag being exchanged hands, an American flag in general, a 21 gun salute, the faceless soldier, or a combination. 

Yea I wasnt expecting them to be cheap, I was just hoping that a design such as the one I posted wouldnt bee anymore than $300, so the feedback has been excellent. But if I continue my sketching, I'm sure it'll end up as a $300 tat. lol

----------


## recycling goddess

i got my buddha head added to my inner wrist on friday... and my sleeve is done! i did add some more to the face of my goddess and i'll post pics later when i have time to take some pics.

----------


## SarahMB

Well that's been a long time coming! Looks stunning    :Very Happy:

----------


## amystours

Wow!  I just read this whole thread, and I am definitely wanting more now!  I currently have eleven, but there is plenty of room left for more!  I've always liked the Rolling Stones tongue thing, but with his tongue pierced.  I want *something* on each hip, not sure yet, and I want my backpiece modified and stretched just a bit.  Y'all got some awesome work!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

> Well that's been a long time coming! Looks stunning


yup, just over 3 years!!!  :Rolleyes2:  i have the patience of a saint!  :Razz:

----------


## ffollett

My newest



and here is Lori's first.

----------


## pythontricker

Sick Brah

----------


## amystours

That is some amazing color!

----------


## python.princess

> Sick Brah


agreed! :Good Job: 

i have an appt on sunday to get my stupid messed up tat covered up!!! can't wait!

----------


## python.princess

well, back from the tat shop! first, here's the before pic... can't even read the word 'gemini'


then the after



a little improved, i think!

----------


## jknudson

> well, back from the tat shop! first, here's the before pic... can't even read the word 'gemini'
> 
> 
> then the after
> 
> 
> 
> a little improved, i think!


 :Surprised:  I like it!  That tattoo is nice too! :Very Happy:

----------


## Gooseman

I'm with jason.... that tattoo makes a nice addition. lol

----------


## python.princess

lmao! thanks guys!

----------


## JimiSnakes

My big girl, Baby (colombian red tail), went in for her photo shoot today. She'll be tattooed on my right calf. It's going to be done at the AmJam Awards in January, anyone from around here that's want to know when and where, pm me. It'll be done for Tattoo of the day. I am pretty excited. She's got 8 hours to finish it, everyone pray for me! lol

----------


## python.princess

umm... what are the AmJam awards and what's tattoo of the day?

----------


## JimiSnakes

Sorry. It's a Tattoo Festival that usually has about 75 or more of the best tattooists from around the northeast. They all together for three days and show off their work and they hold a bunch of contests, most of the contests are tattoos they've done within the last year. The biggest award is held on Saturday and it's called tattoo of the day. They have all day to tattoo one tattoo to admit into the contest. It's judged and then awarded. Kim, my tattooist, won first place last year with a tattoo she did on herself. It's amazing to say the least. 

Lots of fun and a good place to view all the tattoists from around here and see who you like and what kind of work the do. It's definitely a good time, even to just wander around and meet tons of people.

----------


## python.princess

jeez... it's pretty safe to say you'll get a pretty decent tat, then, huh?

----------


## pslsnakes

I got another last night.

I got a Rose for my mom. Its not with the stem and all, its the flower itself.
Red with dark edges. I got it for my mom and my girlfriend. Its on my leg, cant we seen unless i pick up my shorts.

Pics to come.

----------


## darkangel

Yay!  I finally got my Star Trek tattoo.  I've been agonizing over exactly I wanted for a long time and I went from wanting a small outline on the back of my neck to something I'm much happier with on my forearm.. Check it out  :Wink: 




I totally dig it.  Whatcha think?

----------


## Laooda

Wow Amy... that ROCKS!!!!!!  "Live long and prosper"... I'm totally doing the Vulcan sign right now!!!   :Very Happy: 

Or are you a more recent Treck fan??? lol  My Treck knowledge is kinda dated.   :Embarassed:

----------


## darkangel

> Wow Amy... that ROCKS!!!!!!  "Live long and prosper"... I'm totally doing the Vulcan sign right now!!!  
> 
> Or are you a more recent Treck fan??? lol  My Treck knowledge is kinda dated.


LOL my artist kept shooting me the Vulcan signal!  Thanks!

I am defintely a more recent fan.  It's kind of hard for my short attention span to really watch the original.  I'm a huge Next Generation and Voyager fan.

----------


## recycling goddess

NG all the way baby!!!

----------


## cassandra

> My big girl, Baby (colombian red tail), went in for her photo shoot today. She'll be tattooed on my right calf. It's going to be done at the AmJam Awards in January, anyone from around here that's want to know when and where, pm me. It'll be done for Tattoo of the day. I am pretty excited. She's got 8 hours to finish it, everyone pray for me! lol


Ooh I'm jealous...I've been trying to figure out how to get my boa into a tatt design...I'd love to see the picture that your design is going to be drawn from so I can get an idea on how to get a photo of Carmen for mine. =)

----------


## Freakie_frog

> well, back from the tat shop! first, here's the before pic... can't even read the word 'gemini'
> 
> 
> then the after
> 
> 
> 
> a little improved, i think!


What did I learn from this post???

Location Location Location.

----------


## recycling goddess

> What did I learn from this post???
> 
> Location Location Location.


hahahahahahahahahahaha *snort* hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## python.princess

lmao! thanks! i think.....

----------


## Kathleen

Wow, this thread is impressively long...

I have two tattoos. One on my ribcage and the other on the small of my back. I only have a picture of the one on my ribcage and it's awkward.com:



The one on my back is a little black gecko.  :Smile:

----------


## python.princess

that looks cool! i wish i had the  courage to get a tat there! for us english speaking folks, what does it say?

----------


## Kathleen

> that looks cool! i wish i had the  courage to get a tat there! for us english speaking folks, what does it say?


Thanks for the compliment!  :Smile:  Ribcage tattoos hurt quite a bit but you forget the pain a day later and the results are worth it. As for what it says: "always ready."

----------


## recycling goddess

i love cheese!

:giggling:

----------


## Elvyra's Keeper

I have two tats. My first one (that I don't have a pic of) I got when I was 15. It's around my belly button. It's a butterfly at the bottom, with tribal going around to the top, and a bumble bee at the very top. It took an hour and a half!

My second I got on my 18th birthday. It's a scorpion (because I'm a scorpio) and I really am exactly how they describe scorpios. Also, it has a drop of blood off the tail for everything I had gone through between ages 14 and 18. It was very hard for me. 

Here's a pic. 
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/f...ithe/MyTat.jpg
(It's been touched up since then, someone new colored it in that time for practice, and he had to fix it a bit. I don't have new pics.) I always let people practice on me, because I know how important it is to get practice, even when it's something this major.

I want another tat that has something to do with my grandfather, Eli. He loved me so much and I did everything with him, but he died when I was young. I didn't even cry because I didn't think I would NEVER see him again. I feel like I never got to tell him how much I really love him and how important he is to me.

----------


## Thunder Kat

> use vitamin E ointment or neosporin


DO NOT use^ they will dry out your skin and promote scabbing which will cause the ink to pull out!  Don't freak out but it will peel a little in about a week (just a top layer of skin).  Congratulations on your first tattoo!  Great design choice I love it!

----------


## sweety314

> DO NOT use^ they will dry out your skin and promote scabbing which will cause the ink to pull out!  Don't freak out but it will peel a little in about a week (just a top layer of skin).  Congratulations on your first tattoo!  Great design choice I love it!



"Tattoo Goo" is AWESOME! Helps the healing and makes the itch not as annoying! PLUS, it won't dry out the skin. Lots of artists in this area  (and I as a user) swear by it. Little more costly than just vaseline (or whatever  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) but MUCH better for new tatts. :Good Job:

----------


## darkangel

Aquaphor is where it's at... Wash with soap, and apply Aquaphor, it will never scab and heal so nicely.  Plus it's fun to say.... Aqua... FOOORRRR

----------


## jglass38

> Aquaphor is where it's at... Wash with soap, and apply Aquaphor, it will never scab and heal so nicely.  Plus it's fun to say.... Aqua... FOOORRRR


Damn, it is fun to say!  Do you say "Little bottles of Aquaphoooor?"

----------


## jglass38

I might need to get a new tattoo soon...Maybe next weekend!

----------


## darkangel

I say LITTLE bottles of Aquafooorrr.... And new tattoos sound spectacular.

----------


## jglass38

> I say LITTLE bottles of Aquafooorrr.... And new tattoos sound spectacular.


I love that stuff!  Let's bring this thread back to the top with a little tattoo action from a few days ago!  It means "Love is the essence of life"


Me:



Amy:

----------


## recycling goddess

jamie, is your tat crooked or does it just appear that way in the pic? 

beautiful font!

----------


## darkangel

> jamie, is your tat crooked or does it just appear that way in the pic? 
> 
> beautiful font!


Haha I think it's just the way he stands.  I kept trying to straighten him out for the picture and he was off-kilter.  I've gotta say getting tattooed with someone is a very intimate experience.  It was great!  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

ya my hubby and i do it all the time... so i hear ya  :Smile:  

jamie, time to see a chiropractor and get your spine straightened out.

----------


## jglass38

> Haha I think it's just the way he stands.  I kept trying to straighten him out for the picture and he was off-kilter.  I've gotta say getting tattooed with someone is a very intimate experience.  It was great!


Yes, I am a little off kilter! Hahaha!  It was such an intimate experience and I am so glad I could share it with you baby...

----------


## jglass38

> ya my hubby and i do it all the time... so i hear ya  
> 
> jamie, time to see a chiropractor and get your spine straightened out.


I know,  I am a little messed up!  :Smile:

----------


## nix

Love the BP tat!  here's one of my most recent ones (avatar, I'm too dyslexic to figure out how to attach a picture)....  relocated soon after and have not had the time or motivation to look for another awesome tattoo artist.  Guess that just means I have to go back to visit!

----------


## wetceal

Just thought I would share some new ink I just got today!

I don't know if there are any Spider-man fans here...









That would be Spidey, Venom and Carnage.  Those aren't very good photos as I had Sean take them with my little point and shoot.  I'll probably take some better photos later on.

Let me know what you think!

Thanks,
Celia

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Looks Good!!!

----------


## reptile3

Awesome Ink work!! :Good Job:   Wow this thread is long....   Here are my tats I have, nothing to spectacular:

my first tat on the right ankle, the rose w/heart  & then Sweetie(my nickname)


Randy my hubby's name


on my left ankle


lower back

----------


## MeMe

Yup! I gots me some inks today!!! 

check it yo...

----------


## Sasquatch Art

^MeMe that is really nice...The swirls are a very nice touch^

----------


## starmom

Nice! And I agree, the swirls make the art!  :Good Job:  I love fresh ink...... Damn, makes me want to get *another* tat......

----------


## Mikkla

Guess what it means  :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

meme, i love the use of negative space. absolutely gorgeous. and i know from experience... tats always look even better IRL... so i can imagine how detailed and gorgeous it is!

i'm LOVIN it!!!

----------


## tigerlily

That came out GREAT Meme!  It's strong and delicate at the same time.  I love it.   :Good Job:

----------


## Ginevive

That is NICE, Meme! Great shading and use of "negative (untattooed) space!

----------


## MeMe

> ^MeMe that is really nice...The swirls are a very nice touch^


thanks! 

 :Very Happy:  




> Nice! And I agree, the swirls make the art!  I love fresh ink...... Damn, makes me want to get *another* tat......



Yep! about the only bad thing about getting a new tat is you leave wanting more!  

 :Embarassed: 




> meme, i love the use of negative space. absolutely gorgeous. and i know from experience... tats always look even better IRL... so i can imagine how detailed and gorgeous it is!
> 
> i'm LOVIN it!!!


thanks alot Aleesha!!! 

It is most def much nicer and darker IRL.  

 :Wink:  




> That came out GREAT Meme!  It's *strong and delicate at the same time*.  I love it.


that's me! 

 :Razz: 

thanks chicas!





> That is NICE, Meme! Great shading and use of "negative (untattooed) space!


thanks Gin!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## BMorrison

I got a few. 1/4 Sleeve on my left arm and my Detroit Tigers D on my right arm. Going back for the full sleeve on the left sometime soon I hope. Nice tatty though. I think my roomate has like.. 30 some odd tats.

----------


## cueball

> Yup! I gots me some inks today!!! 
> 
> check it yo...


I really like it alot...pretty much exactly how I pictured it would be  :Clap:

----------


## MeMe

> I got a few. 1/4 Sleeve on my left arm and my Detroit Tigers D on my right arm. Going back for the full sleeve on the left sometime soon I hope. Nice tatty though. I think my roomate has like.. 30 some odd tats.


Thanks! 

I am totally ready for more!!! 

 :Clap: 




> I really like it alot...pretty much exactly how I pictured it would be


thanks and janx palio! 

Wait till you see it in person!!! 

 :Surprised:

----------


## Ginevive

These are my newest body mods. 12 gauge. I plan on going to maybe an 8.

----------


## LadyOhh

> Yup! I gots me some inks today!!! 
> 
> check it yo...


I LIKE IT!!!

Cool Flowers too  :Smile: 


I'm due for my ink on Saturday... SO EXCITED!!!

How long did it take, Memes?

----------


## recycling goddess

my hubby is getting more work done on his sleeve on sat night as well!

----------


## amystours

13 tats for me, 4 piercings, and still going!!!  Nope, I'm not done, either!

(Oh, thought it was cool how this post was "revived"!)

----------


## herpmajor

Awsome tats!

----------


## cardell75

Great Tatts !!!!  Now I'm gonna go get #8!

----------


## recycling goddess

the thread wasn't revived... it's always a work in progress... just like our tats!  :sploosh:

----------


## MeMe

> I LIKE IT!!!
> 
> Cool Flowers too 
> 
> 
> I'm due for my ink on Saturday... SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> How long did it take, Memes?


thanks alot chicas! 

It only took 2 hours. 

 :Smile: 

I can't wait to see what you get!!!

 :Clap:

----------


## spix14

I have four...so far. I want some sort of reptile tat, but haven't figured out what exactly...probably a green tree python, but I'll have to draw it myself, since I have this thing about not getting anything someone else has. That's why I draw all my own stuff and keep the originals.

This is my first shot at a rough draft for the green tree tat...whatcha think? It's just the head so far. *sorry it's sideways, I'm retarded*

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/j...y_spiral14.jpg

----------


## pslsnakes

Spix, that's a sweet drawing.

Any ways, heres some of them...

----------


## Tat&Tu

I gotta agree with Ironhead on the choice of oitments.......alot of these people may or may not have tatoos or sound tatoo advice, no offense intended everyone, but I have two sleeves, tats on my front and back and my back calf area. Most tattoo artist will tell u that u shouldn't use any petroleum based ointments or oils on your tattoo and only use a very thin layer certain ointments (vaseline or neosporin) have been know to fade the true potential of your tattoos color. Thats the reason! Now u say you got it on ur back calf area? Nice I got a tribal smoke scene with a skull in the  mist of it in the same area, u may experience some pains during healing with walking, sorry but if you get it it may not go away til your tattoo peels! But don't worry it'll be ok and worth it in the end! The more u get tats the less they will hurt as u go!

----------


## pslsnakes

Most shops will reccomend A&D oitment.

I do not listen to them, anymore. The ink in your tattoo, is a water based pigment. Use of a petroleum (A&D, Vasoline, Neosporin) pulls pigment out. 

All but my skull one ive used petroleum products on, and they are faded. 

All I do is, wast the tattoo 5 times a day for the first few days, with dial soap, but you can use any liquid non fragrent soap. Then use Lubroderm lotion 3 times a day to keep it moist. 

Using that method, my skull took about a WEEK to fully heal. When I was doing what the shop told me to do, it took almost 3 weeks on average.

----------


## scotty84

grimmmmmnesssssss

----------


## spix14

Quick question for those of you with a few tats-when I got my Cheshire Cat on my shoulderblade, it itched like CRAZY while it was healing. It was bad. I know a bit of itchiness is normal with healing, but none of my other tattoos itched like this. Does it have to do with the gauge of needle they use? I know he used a pretty big filler needle to do almost all of it. I'm just curious, because the healing was worse than getting the tattoo, and I always thought that was weird.

----------


## recycling goddess

itching represents healing... so maybe he went a bit deeper than normal? or perhaps it was being irritated by your clothing?

----------


## Laooda

> Yup! I gots me some inks today!!! 
> 
> check it yo...




That's great Meme!!!!   I always said if I ever got one it would be in gray/neutral tones..  I REALLY like it !!!!

----------


## TheMissingLink

I got this in honor of my father in law who was hands down the best human i've ever had the pleasure of knowing.

He was in the Marine Core and lived his life as a Marine.
Don will forever be missed :Salute: 



 Sry for the bad pic kind of hard taking a pic with one hand.

----------


## recycling goddess

*bowing my head in a moment of silence*

----------


## TheMissingLink

> *bowing my head in a moment of silence*


Thank You.

----------


## pslsnakes

> Quick question for those of you with a few tats-when I got my Cheshire Cat on my shoulderblade, it itched like CRAZY while it was healing. It was bad. I know a bit of itchiness is normal with healing, but none of my other tattoos itched like this. Does it have to do with the gauge of needle they use? I know he used a pretty big filler needle to do almost all of it. I'm just curious, because the healing was worse than getting the tattoo, and I always thought that was weird.



My nautical stars are about 4 months old, and yes, they do still itch like crazy from time to time. 
You might have been over worked, like I was. I got mine done by a friend that is an apprentice at a local shop here, and he used a 15 round mag needle. Made my skin into chop meat. That's also why they are faded and a tad off on the lines.

----------


## LadyOhh

IT'S DONE!!!!!

I'm really happy with the results. It wraps all the way around my ankle...



More detailed pics to come when it heals...

----------


## jdmls88

Nice it looks AWESOME!

----------


## recycling goddess

holy crap that is really nice!!!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Thanks!!! 

It's crusting now, so when it heals, I will post more visible pics.

I LOVE my artist. He is amazing. 

I even brought the snake I wanted in to him to see it...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MeMe

Heather!!!  :Surprised:  

That is frikkin sweet! 

 :Good Job:

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Wow Heather that is awesome ! !

----------


## pslsnakes

That's SWEEEEEET!

I was actualy contemplating on getting a BP portrait done...But I don't know where.

----------


## LadyOhh

> That's SWEEEEEET!
> 
> I was actualy contemplating on getting a BP portrait done...But I don't know where.


Only do the ankle if you have a HIGH tolerance for pain.... IT HURTS!

----------


## Markus Heinsohn

> Only do the ankle if you have a HIGH tolerance for pain.... IT HURTS!


I have one on the high part of my chest... that was a nice feeling  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## PythonWallace

That's really cool Heather.




> I have one on the high part of my chest... that was a nice feeling


Oh man, I got the fronts of my shoulders down to the middle of my chest done. It seemed like he'd hit a spot that I thought was as bad as it could get, then he'd move a little and it was worse. Fun stuff.

----------


## Enve

Finally took some pics of a few of mine.....

Bottom left forearm (cover up)


Left wrist (cover up)


Left Calf


Neck, I Love You - Wife and I got matching ones on our honeymoon


Back right calf


Top left forearm (my daughters name and footprints)


Top right forearm


Bottom right forearm

----------


## cassandra

HEATHER! That is freaking awesome! Who and where is your artist?  :Very Happy: 

Nifty tatts Enve - thanks for sharing!

----------


## LadyOhh

> HEATHER! That is freaking awesome! Who and where is your artist?


Out in Anahiem, His name is Carlos, and he works at the Outer Limits Tattoo Parlor, corner of Beach and Ball.  :Razz: 

He really kicks tail feathers!!  :Cool:

----------


## LadyOhh

> Neck, I Love You - Wife and I got matching ones on our honeymoon


That actually just says "Love"

That is my next tat, over my heart...

I plan on writing it myself though.

Nice ink!

----------


## Hotshot

VERY COOL! rock on BPS!!!! go Heather hehe :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## pslsnakes

> Only do the ankle if you have a HIGH tolerance for pain.... IT HURTS!



I know it does, trust me. I tattooed my own foot, and had the other tattooed.  :Surprised: 

Thats pain X2 :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

my feet didn't hurt at all. not even a tiny bit... my elbow however, that was another story!

i would soooo love to get a tat with someone... the same... my daughter and i were going to when she turned 18... but alas, she changed her mind.  :Sad:  

perhaps my hubby will want to do one with me someday... we'll see.

----------


## Brimstone111888

> I have one on the high part of my chest... that was a nice feeling


I have one on my left pec over my heart. It hits my sternum, collar bone, arm pit, and about 1 cm from my nipple. Very painful and it was my first.

----------


## ladywhipple02

This is my first tat, on the outside of my left thigh (sorry for the blurriness, camera phone):

(I'm trying to post a pic, but I'm getting so frustrated with my computer I might just chuck it out the window!!!!)

I know it doesn't look like much, and the lines are uneven and all, but this little tat means more to me than anything. I got it while I was in Prague, CZ. I had been living in country for a month, studying the language, and a group of us decided to get pierced/tattooed together to commemorate our time there. I have my dragon, and I wouldn't trade him, or those experiences for anything in the world. 

I have, however, been thinking of ways to incorporate him into a larger piece... my best friend Jenn (who travelled and studied with me in Eastern Europe---she got pierced in Prague---and who has travelled and studied in Mexico with me) and I have decided to get compass roses together, because we're always travelling together. So, I've decided to make him the center of the rose... I'll post a new pic when he's done... I think it's going to look sweet!

Oh, and here's my second one (again, taken with a cell phone, in a bar, lol):



This one was ALSO gotten with my best buddy Jenn, lol. It means Free/Independent. It's my reminder that no one can ever keep me down, that life is flexible and ever changing, and I am free to make my own choices.

I think I like black ink... I've pretty well decided that all future tats, including the upcoming compass rose in March, are going to be done in black and black shading...

----------


## pslsnakes

> my feet didn't hurt at all. not even a tiny bit... my elbow however, that was another story!


I wish mine were like that. The one I did on myself, is a tribal thing that stretches across my whole foot. It was the first one I've ever done, and I severly messed it up. Going to get it redone by a friend one of these days. My other foot was done by one of my favorite local shops. I just not too long ago. 

I want to get my upper chest done. I was floating on an idea of either a portrait of a Bald Eagle on a branch, with his wings open, that extends across my whole chest to the area by my shoulders/armpits in all black and grey. I was also thinging about a Japanese piece there too. Dragons, Koi, Masks, all that type of stuff. Im afraid of the collar bone area though.  :Embarassed: 

When I was getting some stuff done a few weeks back, I told my artist to do a little blood lining (no ink, makes a blood line, goes away in about 30 mins.) on the inside of my elbow, and on my elbow. Let me tell you this, IT HURT!  :Tears:

----------


## LadyOhh

Don't want to hog the thread, but I was asked by someone to post the photo of the snake I used and the tat next to it.

Here we go!

----------


## Laooda

:Yes:  Niiiiiiiiice!!!!!

----------


## ladywhipple02

Finally got this damn picture up! ARG! at Photobucket!

----------


## ML85

> Diaper rash cream is okay as long as its the jelly like stuff.... the key is to keep a thin layer of jelly like stuff (vasoline) on it so it doesnt dry out.  ALthough, Im sure you're g/f knows all this stuff already


Def. use vitamin E ointment or they make this stuff called tattoo goo thats pretty good stuff too. i have 4 tats and always used vitamin E ointment and used tattoo goo once. Both are great!  but honestly my brother in law used vasoline and it ruined his tattoo not sure why but he had to get it covered up. none the less thats cool lookin tat ya got! :Rock on:

----------


## pslsnakes

> Def. use vitamin E ointment or they make this stuff called tattoo goo thats pretty good stuff too. i have 4 tats and always used vitamin E ointment and used tattoo goo once. Both are great!  but honestly my brother in law used vasoline and it ruined his tattoo not sure why but he had to get it covered up. none the less thats cool lookin tat ya got!



The tattoo could have been ruined by one of two things, more like two things in the same cause.

He used a petroleum based product on an open wound. Tattoo "ink" isn't ink at all. It's a pigment (usually titanium, plastic, and even silicone in some) suspended in a water/glycerin base. By using vasoline, or any petroleum based prodcuct, that's going to pull the color out. Oil and water don't mix. 

It also could be that he had it overly exposed to sun. water, dirt, etc. before it was fuly healed. Because really, a tattoo is nothing but an open wound.

I have a lot of tattoos, and the first 3 I got, I used Vitamin A&D ointment, and all of those 3 had to be redone/touched up.

I stopped using it, and all mine look as bright and fresh as the day I got them. 

Here's what I do...

Get tattoo, leave bandage on for 30 minutes.
Clean with Soft Soap, or Dial Soap, non scented to get the blood, plasma, and excess ink off my skin.
Put LubraDerm lotion on the tattoo after I washed it.
Wash 5 times a day with the soap mentioned above, and lotion 5 times a day. (this might be different for others. I work out side, and sweat most of the day, come into contact with grease, dirt, and oil, so I wash and moisturize more often.)

This method has worked A LOT better than others that I used a petroleum based product on. And heal time is cut down to a 3rd, with minor flaking and pealing and NO scabbing. When I used A&D, It they would take almost THREE WEEKS to heal, and would always scab on me.

Sorry for posting this long thing, but I'm OCD about this kind of stuff...Being I'm involved in tattooing, and always try help people out.

----------


## pslsnakes

Oh, and about using Tattoo Goo, Ink Fixx, and Tattoo Potion...All that stuff is, is overly priced lotion/ointment. 

Don't waste your money on that crap, use LOTION. LOL

----------


## TheMissingLink

_A&D Ointment is all one needs._

----------


## Enve

> _A&D Ointment is all one needs._


Thats all i've ever used  :Good Job:

----------


## soshanna

Well, originally I wanted a tattoo of a life like snake around my thigh, but decided to go for something else on my back  :Smile:  Still thinking about the snake though - I've wanted it for years.. but am quite happy with the dragon.






and final - shot by Robert Alvarado, friend of mine



Kinda hard to take a pic of your own back  :Smile:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Well, originally I wanted a tattoo of a life like snake around my thigh, but decided to go for something else on my back  Still thinking about the snake though - I've wanted it for years.. but am quite happy with the dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and final - shot by Robert Alvarado, friend of mine
> 
> ...



Wow amazing work..

----------


## cassandra

Holy crap that's hot!  :Good Job:

----------


## nathaniel

I dont have any pics of mine but i have 2

i have my first name nathaniel going down my left arm which means gift from god or gods gift and my last name lemieux going down my right arm which means the best haha pretty egotistical but oh well 

My second one is my brothers dog tags and a helmet and assult rifle and his birthdate and death date. he died in the line of duty in iraq. That is my fav tat but at the sametime the worst to look at.

----------


## recycling goddess

soshanna that is totally HOT!!!!!

----------


## firebellied

^^^^^^Agreed!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Emilio

> Don't want to hog the thread, but I was asked by someone to post the photo of the snake I used and the tat next to it.
> 
> Here we go!


 I love it.

----------


## Texas Dan

I posted this in another thread that didn't really make it, but here's my leg and my back.

----------


## sweety314

> I dont have any pics of mine but i have 2
> 
> i have my first name nathaniel going down my left arm which means gift from god or gods gift and my last name lemieux going down my right arm which means the best haha pretty egotistical but oh well 
> 
> My second one is my brothers dog tags and a helmet and assult rifle and his birthdate and death date. he died in the line of duty in iraq. That is my fav tat but at the sametime the worst to look at.


 :Tears:  :Tears: 
Condolences on your loss! My prayers to you and your family. His sacrifice is NOT in vain!!!  :Salute:  :Salute:

----------


## sweety314

Heather,

How'd you get him to stay coiled up like that long enough for the pic???  (I'm assuming you took a pic of him curled around your ankle for reference.)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sweety314

Hey, Jimi!!!


How'd your boa turn out?! WHERE'S THE PICS!!!!!!!!! :Wag of the finger:  C'mon....SHARE!


RuLyn

----------


## recycling goddess

hubby's getting more work done on this sleeve on saturday... but here's what he had done a couple of weeks ago.

a baby dragon! this one represents our son.  :Wink:

----------


## STORMS

When its all healed the pain will be long forgotten and be back in the chair for your 2nd tat.  I have only had one that truly hurt and that was on my ribs.  I have 8 now and can't wait to get #9.  It's an expensive addiction, but so worth it.

The snake looks great! Congrats!!!

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome Aleesh! I just love watching yours and your hubby's tattoos evolve. Yours are the Best type of tattoos around.. symbolizing meaningful things, family, and beliefs. It is not like someone just getting a picture out of the flash book because their acquaintence likes it. It comes frm the heart!

----------


## recycling goddess

yup sure does. we are mirroring the colours from the lilies on my sleeve for the dragons on his arm. so our son is orange (the one pictured above) my youngest is purple and the eldest is pinks and deep burgundy. my hubby is totally man enough to carry off pink on his arm... so he's going to do it!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

> Well, originally I wanted a tattoo of a life like snake around my thigh, but decided to go for something else on my back  Still thinking about the snake though - I've wanted it for years.. but am quite happy with the dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and final - shot by Robert Alvarado, friend of mine
> 
> ...


WOW.. that is a high-caliber tattoo for sure! I don't think that you need me to tell you that  :Smile:  Awesome shading, sharp points, and lining.. Wow. Definately a top-notch artist there!

----------


## Ginevive

> Def. use vitamin E ointment or they make this stuff called tattoo goo thats pretty good stuff too. i have 4 tats and always used vitamin E ointment and used tattoo goo once. Both are great!  but honestly my brother in law used vasoline and it ruined his tattoo not sure why but he had to get it covered up. none the less thats cool lookin tat ya got!


That is definately sound advice. A/D ointment is an easily-obtainable ointment for most people to use. Tattoo Goo works well also from my husband's experience. Neosporin is not a good choice.

----------


## daaangconcepts

Got some new work done to my sleeve.  Still healing and stuffs, so I'll try to get some updated pic after it heals.  Going back in a few weeks for some shadings and color.  YEAP COLOR.   :Surprised:

----------


## MeMe

Rock on b.

 :Good Job: 

uhmm...but what is a *Mike*?

 :Weirdface:

----------


## daaangconcepts

> Rock on b.
> 
> 
> 
> uhmm...but what is a *Mike*?



Umm...its the name of the snake sillys  :Giggle: 

Duhs!  :ROFL:

----------


## MeMe

> Umm...its the name of the snake sillys 
> 
> Duhs!



ahahhaaa...perfect.

 :Wink:  

I had a truck named Jeff. I loved it so much I had "Jeff" tat'd on my wrist.

 :Giggle:

----------


## Thor26

WOW  :Surprised:  :Bowdown:

----------


## LadyOhh

Looking amazing, Susan!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

colour? niiiiiiiiiiceeeeeee!!!

----------


## Ginevive

We just got back from the Hell City fest in Columbus; it was AWEsome! We met and talked with Bob Tyrell, Joe Capobianco, and others.. everyone was really down to earth and helpful and Mark (and I!) learned a lot.

----------


## Argentra

....WOW. That Chinese dragon on the back is one of the best tats I've ever seen! I also really like the ankle snake.  :Smile: 

Well, I decided that I'm definitely gonna get that BP on my leg. Now I just have to wait until I can afford it!
Hmm, I know any spot on a bone hurts more...but what is everyone's consensus on the spot about two inches above the ankle? I want to do this...but I'm still nervous.  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

2" above is fine! Behind the knee... is not a happy place in my experience though.

----------


## Jmiller250

Here is the latest work done on my sleeve 


I have one other on that forearm and on on my left elbow.

 right forearm


left elbow being done.

----------


## cueball

> 


Wow...that's awesome  :Good Job:

----------


## Ginevive

I have some work on my ankle. It would feel OK as he did it.. and then I was like OUCH! when he went over the bone. Mine goes from about 2 inches abovee the anklebone down to the top of my foot. Remember, pain goes away. The tattoo is forever!

----------


## STORMS

Here are a few of mine...  I have 8 total. 
This is my giesha...

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/l...s/IM000849.jpg

And a close-up... (She's HOT!)

This is my fan...

My last name on my back...

----------


## equis8

This is my latest, they are my *birds*, Pandora is the red one, and Liquid is the blue one...yes i named them  :Wink: . I drew out the design myself. It was 11 hours of work, and I had been planning it for a long time. 

I have 5 total, two snakes, one on each wrist. On my ankle I have an abstract pair of eyes with an ear that a very close tattoo friend of mine drew and did. Yes I was the pincushion  :Smile: 
I have a huge peice on my back that looks sorta like a spider, with a gem in the middle. I'll get pictures of these, and put them on later. 

I have a LOT more planned, the next will be "queen lydia" in script on my inner forearm, I want an octopus to play in on the rest of my back, with jelly fish and barnicles. On my side/belly I want a Janpanese style watercolor of a horse running. On my feet I would like bumble bees, my thigh I want koi fish....I'd like to expand the morning glories as well  :Smile: . So those are the ones I want in the future, but "queen lydia" is definately next. I am sure I'll want even more, as I love getting them.

----------


## LadyOhh

> .


That is beautiful... 

I have nothing in color, and that is starting to change my mind.

----------


## LadyOhh

Kinda off topic, but tattoos on womens breasts...

Does it sag and move over time? 

I'm considering one, but I don't want it down to my ankles when I'm 70.

----------


## starmom

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, my dear, saggage happens  :Razz: 
I have my medicine shield on the side of my chest. The shield itself is a turtle and the leg of the turtle goes down by my breast. Well, I'll be darned if that leg isn't getting longer and straighter  :Wink:

----------


## equis8

i think that if you go with a person that specializes with color...then your color is going to come out great. I specifically wanted the really thick black lines, we went over them three times to make them that rich, so that the color really popped out. Not to mention the colors really compliment each other I think. I picked out the colors too. I dont care if there is some sagging, all I care about is that I got the tattoo I've wanted for years  :Smile: , I don't think it will mess up the whole design too much, especially because a lot of it was done above the breast tissue. Besides, when I'm seventy, if I reach 70, I think I'll be happy to be alive and in good health..if i am so lucky  :Smile:  Anyways, I am glad you like it.

----------


## recycling goddess

it's beautiful. it reminds me of my calf! 

i don't care about sagging either... if it happens it happens and besides... by the time we are old enough for sagging they'll have methods to "wipe off" our tattoos if we want LOL

----------


## icygirl

Ok, I don't have any tattoos... but has anyone heard of this?  :Surprised: 

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/popup?id=2339802

Blacklight tats!  :Very Happy:  Looks insanely cool!

----------


## sweety314

That black light panther is totally frigid!!!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

my tat artist won't do those... as he doesn't feel they are safe.

----------


## Mindibun

I've heard that a lot of artists won't do them because they aren't safe. I've also heard that they hurt a lot more than normal tattoos because of the different ink. I think that sounds silly though, unless the ink burns as it goes in or something. 

None of that is from experience, though. Just the grape vine.  :Wink:

----------


## Inknsteel

I have friends who got blacklight tattoos on the backs of their hands right after the FDA approved the ink. It shouldn't hurt any more than the any other tattoo as the process of applying the tattoo is the same. As for the safety factor, I don't think there have been any long term studies done on these. I can't say one way or the other as far as that goes, but I can tell you that is why a lot of artists won't use these inks. Also, tattooing with an ink that goes on transparent would be a pain. You wouldn't be able to see what you've already done...

----------


## Ginevive

This weekend should be it! Though I have been feeling ill with a sinus problem.. might put things onhold. But I finally roped my husband down for the day tentatively to tattoo me. You'd think that being married to a tattoo artist, it is easy to get tattooed?? Nope! Gotta wait for some free time, and that is pretty nonexistant. But here is the concept of what I am getting, on my left upper arm. I was against colorful tats until I saw the AWEsome work that some women get on their arms.. I want that!
I drew this. I plan on changing her to being astride the horse as opposed to sidesaddle, and maybe shortening her hair a tad. Self portrait..

----------


## Ginevive

I found a pic that somewhat shows some of my husband's tat!

----------


## moonfire

It's been over a year since my last tattoo...  needing another one b-a-d-l-y!
Last count is 21...  over 40 hours of ink.  I'm working on full sleeves, but also have work done on my calves, back, and chest.
My husband is trying to catch up...   :Devilish:

----------


## recycling goddess

i hear ya... i'm in need of some work as well. i'm currently doing a juice feast (fast) and when i'm done i'm getting 'notches' tattooed to signify each day.  :Wink:  

i have what i'm getting on my neck/upper back ready to go... just need to get it done!

jen, i love that... can't wait to see it done!!!

----------


## Ginevive

Thanks Leesh! This past weekend I was sick.. we didn't do any work on it. I am hoping that maybe Sunday.. although, we have people coming over. See! Every weekend it is something! LOL

----------


## moonfire

Here's a link for anyone interested in my (and hubby's) ink  :Very Happy:   I think it should work...
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...myfix/tattoos/

----------


## recycling goddess

nope. it's password protected.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Asks for a password I'm afraid.


dr del

----------


## moonfire

eh I just changed it to public  :Smile:   should work for everyone now!

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Actually it didn't ask me this time - I can delete the password out of your previous post if you like?

And those are amazing tat's.  :Very Happy: 

I really like this one.

dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Here's a link for anyone interested in my (and hubby's) ink   I think it should work...
> http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...myfix/tattoos/


 :Good Job:  Some cool lookin tats. I dig the star thingy  :Very Happy:

----------


## moonfire

> Hi,
> 
> Actually it didn't ask me this time - I can delete the password out of your previous post if you like?
> 
> And those are amazing tat's. 
> 
> I really like this one.
> 
> dr del


Thank you!  It would be awesome if you could edit that post for me!

----------


## moonfire

> Some cool lookin tats. I dig the star thingy



Thank you!
My pentacle rates up there amongst my very favorites.

----------


## Schlyne

I like your pentacle design.  How big is it and where is it located?  I like the detailed work.  I've been working on a design for a pentacle tat for a while, but I haven't done an artist search yet.

----------


## moonfire

> I like your pentacle design.  How big is it and where is it located?  I like the detailed work.  I've been working on a design for a pentacle tat for a while, but I haven't done an artist search yet.


Thank you!  It's right in between my shoulderblades, so probably about 6 inches or so in diameter.

----------


## recycling goddess

well i got some new ink last night. this is my new little lemur! he's just hanging out, watching my back LOL 

http://aleeshasrawlife.blogspot.com/...ew-tattoo.html

you can't tell in this pic but he's a light purple with bright green eyes! we kept his colours soft so his eyes will POP. i'll post another pic once he's healed... cause he'll look better then. nigel (my tat artist) of course left the branches so he can add to the tat later... he knows me well!

----------


## recycling goddess

> eh I just changed it to public   should work for everyone now!


nope still asks me for a password  :Sad:

----------


## daaangconcepts

> Got some new work done to my sleeve.  Still healing and stuffs, so I'll try to get some updated pic after it heals.  Going back in a few weeks for some shadings and color.  YEAP COLOR.



Here's my new janx with colors  :Cool: 



again sorry for another pic of it not totally healed..haha

----------


## STORMS

> Here's my new janx with colors 
> 
> 
> 
> again sorry for another pic of it not totally healed..haha


 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  That is SICK!  :Bowdown:  I love it!!!

----------


## STORMS

A friend of mine took a pic of my back for me the other night, I forgot all about it until I just unloaded my camera. Thought I'd 
share  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## python.princess

sweet Lena! I love geishas!

----------


## imridethelghtng

it took me over an hour to go through this thread looking some were still here some were deleted some tattoos were ok some were amazing i have two tattoos neither are completely finished i get criticized for the writting on the spider ball tattoo because i had it done in my wifes handwritting but was a birthday gift from her and it was my first tattoo so a little personal touch to remind me of the experience and 4 days later i went back and got the tiger retic tattoo started check out pics of them at myspace.com/imridethelghtng   i have some of my reptiles pics there as well you know how us tattoo people are cant pass up a chance to show our ink

----------


## recycling goddess

got myself some new ink this weekend. my last remaining naked/virgin limb is now inked!!!

check them out! http://aleeshasrawlife.blogspot.com/...y-weekend.html

----------


## python.princess

They're both really good, Aleesha! I really like the 'breathe' one!

----------


## recycling goddess

it's my fav of all my current tattoos... with my feet (done like henna) as a close second.  :Wink:  

this dragonfly of course has particular meaning... so it'll always be special in my heart (((hugs)))

----------


## MeMe

I really like the Breathe tattoo Aleesha! 

 :Clap: 

An giirrrrl...you look fab-u-lous!!! *3 snaps in z formation*  :Cool: 

 :Hug:

----------


## recycling goddess

spanx meme  :Hug:

----------


## Purrrfect9

I ended up getting my first tattoo done yesterday by one of my buddies who's an apprentice at a shop. After 4 hours of work, here's the nearly complete project. We had to stop because my feet were starting to swell pretty badly and the ink wouldn't take as well, and it being 12:30 in the morning Frank's hand was starting to hurt. The design was something that I had drawn out my senior year of highschool, and now 3 years later I got it done.

Here's his freehand


The top of the foot right when I got home


Side view

the best pic of the flowers that I could get by myself



I'm going in again in 2 weeks when it heals up to do touch-ups on the flowers.. and of course that was the most painful part of my tattoo.. that's gonna be fun..

----------


## bc30629

Just got this done today! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginevive

Nice tats! I love your new work Aleesh; your ideas on tattoo subject matter runs similar to what I intend on getting eventually. I want to get some autumn leaves (realistic) and am working on designing them.. I am actually waiting a few weeks until the leaves change more here at home.. I want the inspiration to be Real leaves! And elemental symbols.. 
Here is my black kitty that my husband did for me about 2 weeks ago  :Smile:  It is in memory of Midnight, my childhood/teen cat, who sadly escaped and ran off in 2001 (I have suspicions that a hated ex of my friend had something to do with it.) It is a coverup of a pantherlike thing that Mark did on me in 2001.. it looks much better! The purple flames are old, and I am debating on what direction to go with it. It is on my right ankle (OWWWW)
I am actually starting to learn tattooing from Mark. I worked on his ankle last week; nothing monumental, just colored in some tribal-style flames. But I am eventually apprenticing under him.. it is unlike ANY other art!

----------


## Ginevive

I thought that this would be an interesting question. How do YOU handle tattoo pain? Are you one of those people who can sit motionless for hours like it is nothing? Or do you wriggle and whine and squeeze your friend's hand?  :Smile:  I think that it depends on where your tattoo is. I have tattoos on my bony ankle and my cushiony bicep/arm.. the one on my arm was nothing in the pain department. My ankle hurt; I am not going to sugarcoat it! But only really when he was going over the bone. Some artists "drill" too deeply (this is bad because it can put ink into your fat cells and cause an ink blowout that will permanently discolor your skin around the tattoo!) Mark is nice and light with his needls as much as he can be, but man does it hurt to be tattooed right over bone! I think that I took it OK.. I squirmed a few times but oh well!
I hate the ITCH about a week afterward.. grr!

----------


## PythonWallace

> I thought that this would be an interesting question. How do YOU handle tattoo pain? Are you one of those people who can sit motionless for hours like it is nothing? Or do you wriggle and whine and squeeze your friend's hand?  I think that it depends on where your tattoo is. I have tattoos on my bony ankle and my cushiony bicep/arm.. the one on my arm was nothing in the pain department. My ankle hurt; I am not going to sugarcoat it! But only really when he was going over the bone. Some artists "drill" too deeply (this is bad because it can put ink into your fat cells and cause an ink blowout that will permanently discolor your skin around the tattoo!) Mark is nice and light with his needls as much as he can be, but man does it hurt to be tattooed right over bone! I think that I took it OK.. I squirmed a few times but oh well!
> I hate the ITCH about a week afterward.. grr!


I just sit there and deal. If it starts getting bad (ribs and armpits) I talk to the artist to take my mind off it. That seems to help. I asked my artist if anyone had ever stopped in the middle of getting a tatto, because of the pain. He said just one time, where a girl just started crying, got up and walked out. He said that if he had his way he'd never tattoo a woman again, because they all whine and wiggle and it drives him crazy.  :ROFL:  Don't shoot the messanger, please.

----------


## MeMe

> *I just sit there and deal.*


dittos that janx.




> If it starts getting bad (ribs and armpits) I talk to the artist to take my mind off it. That seems to help. I asked my artist if anyone had ever stopped in the middle of getting a tatto, because of the pain. He said just one time, where a girl just started crying, got up and walked out. He said that if he had his way he'd never tattoo a woman again, because they all whine and wiggle and it drives him crazy.  Don't shoot the messanger, please.



offended.

 :Cool:

----------


## STORMS

I just grin and bear it  :Wink:  The only one that was uncomfortable was on my ribs, and that wasn't even that bad.  Like Jake I just start talking to the artist to take my mind off it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Purrrfect9

When I was getting my tatt done on my foot, i had my arms wrapped around my stomach with my elbows tucked underneath the arms of the chair, and when he started outlining or coloring over bones or my hamstring, i just clenched my teeth, took slow deep breaths, tightened my abs and pushes against the arms of the chair. otherwise I didn't make a peep. And Ginevive, I agree that foot/ankle tattoo's HURT, lol. The longer I sat in the chair, the more I twitched because I started to go past my pain limit. But all in all it was well worth it!

----------


## Ginevive

Thanks for replying! I have found that outlining, with that one pesky needle, hurts more than shading with say, 10 needles. Heck, shading is almost relaxing compared to ruthless one-needle outlining over bone!  :Smile:

----------


## bc30629

> Thanks for replying! I have found that outlining, with that one pesky needle, hurts more than shading with say, 10 needles. Heck, shading is almost relaxing compared to ruthless one-needle outlining over bone!


I thought that was true too, but my shading overlapped.... ALOT.  Ten needles overlapping previous ten needle shading hurts more than anything.

----------


## Purrrfect9

> I thought that was true too, but my shading overlapped.... ALOT.  Ten needles overlapping previous ten needle shading hurts more than anything.


ya, my shading overlapped a lot as well, and unfortunately the majority of the shading needed are on the flower petals which are right on top of my ankle bone/heel/ hamstring. the outlining sucked only around my big toe and the flowers. the rest was easy though.

----------


## python.princess

The pain is definitely worth the finished product IMO! I don't get too bothered by it. Like was mentioned a few times already, I talk to the artist and try not to think about what he's doing. Sometimes if he's on bone, I'll tense up more but that's about it. No whining, crying, squirming, etc. Well, I have restless legs pretty often. When I got the one on my leg, it would twitch every now and again? I tried to control it but I never knew when it was coming! Definitely a nerve thing and not an 'ow that hurts!' thing. lol

----------


## aaramire

I totally dont think Ive posted on this thread yet... no idea why...
here is my stuff  :Smile: 
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...e/P5161367.jpg

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...e/P5161378.jpg

----------


## python.princess

I really like that first one, Alli! What does it represent?

----------


## recycling goddess

gen, i deal with it. if it hurts... i grin and bear it. you would never know i was in pain. feet didn't hurt at all,... neither did any other part of me to be honest... but my elbow... oh man that sucked. i was not happy getting that done (i have a very detailed spider web on my elbow)... 

but i don't complain. no need. i just sit there and smile!

----------


## aaramire

> I really like that first one, Alli! What does it represent?



Thanks Melanie, its for my family.... coz I have learned that they are the only ones I can count on.

----------

